# Its official. I'm a C2-HA addict.....



## KDOG3 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't keep myself from owning one. I get one, sell it then get another one. This is now my 4th one. Its a freakin' disease I tell you! The C2-HA has it all. Clip. Grip ring. Endless mods. Small size. I think I just need to hold on to this one. LOL. I got a 5 mode DX R2 drop in running in it. 

Any other C2-HA addicts here?


----------



## jake25 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Ahem

SF C2 HA is my first and only SF so far. However that E2DL looks pretty nice


----------



## divine (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

It is probably my favorite Surefire. :candle:

I won't be getting rid of it. :shakehead


----------



## greenLED (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

So far I've resisted the urge to own a C2. It's been hard, though. Last time this came up I came _this _close to buying one. Somebody posted pics of a C2 with beam covers the other day and I was


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Yeah....I like the C2's also.....


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



KDOG3 said:


> Any other C2-HA addicts here?



Never owned one, but with the fervor that you talk about it....you are making me want one 

Love your sig btw.....I use it on my wife as often as I get a chance :laughing:

Dang DaFAB....you sure aren't making it any easier....


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Dafab I want the taurus or strider dang. i like the C2/M2 style body but not a fan of the L5 markings which is what i have now. looking for a M2 preferably to trade. I like "millenium weapon" markings


----------



## kurni (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Why did you get one and sell in the first place?

I love my C2 HA but I can't find any reason for owning more than 1. It's stuck with FM34 Z48 & Dereelight 5A Q2 3SD


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



kurni said:


> Why did you get one and sell in the first place?



Good question, I don't really have an answer, I kept thinking, that maybe a C3 would be better(which is badass light in its own right), or I should get right of it and wait for Optimus - but that will be a long wait.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Yeah....I like the C2's also.....


Dood!  Please don't do that again, or I'll have a heart attack!



How much larger is the L5 vs. the C2. I just thought that as much as I am a C2 fan, I'm not much of an incan user any more. Or maybe I can just plot a P60L in there?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I'm currently running a C2-HA with an M60, but would much prefer a Leef 1x18650 HA-NAT body instead of the stock C2, IMO.


----------



## CM (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I have a C2 and like it. But I like the Z2 even better. Fits better, feels better in the hand. I can do without the pocket clip. Wish they'd make a HA Z2.


----------



## blacksheepvictor (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Never had a C2 but I did use an L5 at work and loved it. Just had Milkyspit massage C2/M3 for me... Awesome!!!


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

My first C2 is en route to me right now, I felt the need......


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

C2 was my very first Surefire. I never got rid of it. The grip-ring on it is the best I've ever used. Puts the one on my Gladius and the one on my Olight M20 to shame. 

I recently put in a Malkoff M60 drop-in. And what a combo! :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



CM said:


> I have a C2 and like it. But I like the Z2 even better. Fits better, feels better in the hand. I can do without the pocket clip. *Wish they'd make a HA Z2.*


Absolutely agree.

In CPF fashion: gotta have both!


----------



## phosphor (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



KDOG3 said:


> I can't keep myself from owning one. I get one, sell it then get another one. This is now my 4th one. Its a freakin' disease I tell you! The C2-HA has it all. Clip. Grip ring. Endless mods. Small size. I think I just need to hold on to this one. LOL. I got a 5 mode DX R2 drop in running in it.
> 
> Any other C2-HA addicts here?


...is it the light your so fond of....or the process of buying and selling it ? :shrug:

- regards


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



GVS_Lakers said:


> My first C2 is en route to me right now, I felt the need......



Aha! You bought one. You will love this light it is even better looking in person.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Ah yes the C2, nice. But not quite as great as my favorite, the C3.

For only a little bit more length you get that extra runtime and the ability to use 2 17500 cells if you like.

But naturally you should have a C2 around too!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Sgt. LED said:


> Ah yes the C2, nice. But not quite as great as my favorite, the C3.
> 
> For only a little bit more length you get that extra runtime and the ability to use 2 17500 cells if you like.
> 
> But naturally you should have a C2 around too!


 


Or buy a cell extender:thumbsup:


----------



## loszabo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Never had a 6P, C2, or Z2 before, but I love the M2. The C2 is for sure the better alternative, if you want something lighter... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I don't own a C2 in HA :shakehead







Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Tempest UK said:


> I don't own a C2 in HA :shakehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*OHHH.... POOR YOU!!!!!:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::hahaha:*

I've got a nice HA one to trade for the rusty colored one 

I seriousely love that Orange C2:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Nitroz said:


> Aha! You bought one. You will love this light it is even better looking in person.



Yes I did, thanks for the heads-up :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Tempest UK said:


> I don't own a C2 in HA :shakehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You freakin' b*st*rd! LOL! That thing is smokin.....


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Yep, I just fell in love with mine again...I bought it when I first got here (sandbox), and left it in my case...didn't want it gettin' scratched! Then I thought "Man, I don't use this thing...maybe I should get rid of it???" Then, I was do the weekly "bulb swap", carried it to work the next day...I'm glad I still have it...it'll be my EDC for awhile now. I have a P60L in it now. It fits nice in the pocket with the clip, making it a "quick draw" light, and the clip actually improves the grip for me (knurled up in the inner part of my knuckles). And, yes, it looks totally bad-arse with an FM series filter on it. If you don't have one, get one...if ya have one, you'll understand!


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> So far I've resisted the urge to own a C2.





_Resistance is futlile...._


greenLED will cave in 5....4.....3....


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

While I probably would have still purchased my L1's and G2L's without finding CPF, I now have a C3 on the way due solely to reading how happy people are with the C2&C3's in these forums. I also have a M30 on order to go with it. mmmmm AA SureFire goodness, to quote Sgt. LED...


----------



## TMedina (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> How much larger is the L5 vs. the C2. I just thought that as much as I am a C2 fan, I'm not much of an incan user any more. Or maybe I can just plot a P60L in there?



You can definitely drop a P60L into a C2 - I had one in mine for a year or so.

Then I upgraded to an M60 Malkoff drop-in. 

SF is still selling the Incans - nothing prevents you from buying an incan C2 and a separate P60L drop-in. You can also surrender to the addiction and just buy a C2L. :thumbsup:

-Trevor


----------



## generic808 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Yes, the C's are great! However, I prefer the C3 over the C2, but I love them both.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> How much larger is the L5 vs. the C2. I just thought that as much as I am a C2 fan, I'm not much of an incan user any more. Or maybe I can just plot a P60L in there?



The C2 is 5.20 inches long, compared to 6.10 inches for the L5. However, the bezel of the L5 has a greater diameter too, which I find more noticeable than the added length.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Tempest UK said:


> However, the bezel of the L5 has a greater diameter too, which I find more noticeable than the added length.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



+1

I would rather carry a standard C2 type with a drop-in because it is actually noticable.

My L5 lives under my pillow in a SF holster screwed to my Extrema Ratio Shrapnel. I feel it is a great light for when you need a light for a dirty task:naughty:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Well, this thread has made me want a C2L-HA 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



DaFABRICATA said:


> +1
> 
> I would rather carry a standard C2 type with a drop-in because it is actually noticable.
> 
> My L5 lives under my pillow in a SF holster screwed to my Extrema Ratio Shrapnel. I feel it is a great light for when you need a light for a dirty task:naughty:


Well DeFab, that is an AWESOME idea!!! I'm gonna have to use your combo as inspiration for close to the same thing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



generic808 said:


>



I saw the pics and thought "aaahhh... that has Eric's signature all over it; he must have gotten it from Eric... wait a sec... oh, no wonder."

It's good to be able to understand this thread :thumbsup: Rather than sitting on the other side while :thinking:

How did you get rid of the clip? I'm curious as I originally hated the clip but I might have started to like it. _S__omehow_ I need to get some space in my jeans pocket to start using the clip; I need to give up food for C2 :mecry:

IMO C3 looks really thin especially without any clip, so I'm happy with my C2 with a clip  Unfortunately Z48 adds significant length but I can't live without the tailstand; especially because mine can't headstand. Furthermore I start to love the rubber because it's not slippery while tailstanding. I find myself poking hard objects without fearing dinging metal finish 

Tempest UK, I'm sure it won't be hard to trade your rusty C2 with a HA C2 :naughty:

Now, how can I get constant regulated, well-heatsinked, multi-mode P7 dropin


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I also hated the clip on my C2 and was worried about it eventually showing wear on the body, but it's actually really easy to remove. Just unscrew the head and gently wiggle the clip while pressing it toward the head and it should slide out fine. Should you ever want to reinstall the clip, goes back in just as easy.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Here I was thinking I didn't need or want another light... C2L, heh?


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



brighterisbetter said:


> I also hated the clip on my C2 and was worried about it eventually showing wear on the body, but it's actually really easy to remove. Just unscrew the head and gently wiggle the clip while pressing it toward the head and it should slide out fine. Should you ever want to reinstall the clip, goes back in just as easy.



Hey, you're right! Thanks  It's not as easy though; like everything else in C2 it's _tight_ fit. Now my landyard can go freely wheee...


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

So the C2 uses a standard P60 size drop-in?


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



GVS_Lakers said:


> So the C2 uses a standard P60 size drop-in?



Yes, same size as the 6P/9P/D2/D3/etc.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



GVS_Lakers said:


> So the C2 uses a standard P60 size drop-in?


 

YEP!


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> Here I was thinking I didn't need or want another light... C2L, heh?



I'm not sure if C2L is worth it; IMO just C2 with Malkoff or Dereelight. L5 LumaMax might be better if the LED is accessible; is there an easy way to open L5 head?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Easy.......no


Do-able.........yes

It will take patience and steady hands along with HEAT. Leather belts, vicegrips, and your neighbor's goat.


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I've never spotted any goats in my neighbourhood so I'll pass. I'm not good with heat & grips either; I ended up giving away my L1D.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I'd like to plop a P7 drop-in into a C2 or C3....That is if I could find one. I searched both Deal Extreme and Kai Domain to no avail. :shrug: Does a P7 drop-in even exist yet?


----------



## matt0 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Only one's I'm aware of are all custom made...

*P7 and MC-E drop-ins!!!*


----------



## ampdude (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



DaFABRICATA said:


> *OHHH.... POOR YOU!!!!!:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::hahaha:*
> 
> I've got a nice HA one to trade for the rusty colored one
> 
> I seriousely love that Orange C2:bow::bow::bow::bow:



It's a pity Surefire is not as adventurous with light finishes as they once were.

Nowadays it seems like you can pretty much have a Surefire in any color you want, just as long as it's natural/black hard anodize or type II black.

I really miss the days of special edition Surefires.


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



ampdude said:


> It's a pity Surefire is not as adventurous with light finishes as they once were.



Why risk an adventure when you already have a cash cow


----------



## TJx (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Here's my C3 that has a M60 in it.
My C2 was my latest favorite until I bought a G2Z and put a M60L in it that gave the C2 competition for that honor.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

C3 with a new style M2 head and a glow ring.


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

That is a great idea; damn this hobby is expensive.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



kurni said:


> That is a great idea; damn this hobby is expensive.



I agree, except for the glow ring part.

(it's not tactical)


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



bondr006 said:


> I'd like to plop a P7 drop-in into a C2 or C3....That is if I could find one. I searched both Deal Extreme and Kai Domain to no avail. :shrug: Does a P7 drop-in even exist yet?


I recently contacted member darkzero about this very thing, and he's done a few of them, which look really great I might add. I don't want to discuss what he's charging for them in this thread, but in my opinion they're very reasonable. Once I get some discretionary funds available for just-for-fun purchases, I plan to pick one up.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I've been wanting a P7 drop in for a long time now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like the Surefire P60L design though, as opposed to the aluminum slug design of a lot of the aftermarket modules.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Any links showing his work on the drop-in?



brighterisbetter said:


> I recently contacted member darkzero about this very thing, and he's done a few of them, which look really great I might add. I don't want to discuss what he's charging for them in this thread, but in my opinion they're very reasonable. Once I get some discretionary funds available for just-for-fun purchases, I plan to pick one up.


----------



## kurni (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



brighterisbetter said:


> I recently contacted member darkzero about this very thing, and he's done a few of them, which look really great I might add. I don't want to discuss what he's charging for them in this thread, but in my opinion they're very reasonable. Once I get some discretionary funds available for just-for-fun purchases, I plan to pick one up.



Yes, IIRC he also did one with flupics for multimode. I don't know anything about the cost but I am pretty sure that his workmanship is top notch. Your're right, brighter is better :huh: I just want the luxury to have less-bright just in case I need runtime. I'm just waiting at the moment


----------



## ampdude (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Tempest UK said:


> Well, this thread has made me want a C2L-HA
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I'd like one in dark blue.

Maybe you can put your purple A2 and orange C2 into a room together and see what happens..


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I can't seem to find any, originally had a pic in my message box but deleted it by accident. I thought they might be listed in here, but they're not. If you contact Will, you might ask him to post a picture or to even start a sales thread on them, as I'm sure they'd sell pretty fast. I think he's asking somewhere close to what a Malkoff costs, if that helps.


----------



## ugrey (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

You know, I came to the conclusion a long time ago that some of you guys are sick.....


























Ain't it fun?


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



ugrey said:


> You know, I came to the conclusion a long time ago that some of you guys are sick.....



I know, I need help; I even like the smell of C2 because none of my other torches smell like that. Not that I go around smelling it, but when it's near me the smell often catches my attention and I know that it's my C2.


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Now that I have clip-less C2, I have a gap.

I really wish somebody came up with a square tritrium to fill the gap, although I wonder how safe tritrium is because I am guessing that it is an unstable element that slowly decays by glowing. I know phosphor is safe because the electrons just get excited when lit up, and back to their original state when there is no light (some jerk can be nice when courting, but return to be a jerk when...)

May be I just make a square GITD epoxy until I feel safe about tritrium and find a piece of it. I just don't want to pocket it and...


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

youre all forgetting the lightsaber you can make with a C3







sadly, i sold my C3 body.....

the C2 really is one of the most versatile of the surefires.

Tempest is just pure evil.......pk specials...

and i cant believe that greenLED STILL hasnt got one....:laughing:

Crenshaw


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Pardon my ignorance, I'm new to SF. What is that between the body and the tailswitch? What function does it serve?

Thanks,
Kurni


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

It's a 1 cell extender.

I have a polished C3 with a polished extender and a polished Z49 switch. All done by Generic. It is glorious. I will put up a pic tomorrow!


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Sgt. LED said:


> It's a 1 cell extender.
> 
> I have a polished C3 with a polished extender and a polished Z49 switch. All done by Generic. It is glorious. I will put up a pic tomorrow!



all of you are evil, I was about to say that perhaps there are a lot of SF shareholders in CPF but IIRC SF is a private company. So teasing each other can't be for financial gain, just pure... evil...


----------



## greenLED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



ugrey said:


> You know, I came to the conclusion a long time ago that some of you guys are sick.....


You've been on CPF for longer than some of us. Does that mean I got the disease from you?

:nana:


----------



## riceboy72 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



TJx said:


> Here's my C3 that has a M60 in it.
> My C2 was my latest favorite until I bought a G2Z and put a M60L in it that gave the C2 competition for that honor.



Very cool picture, TJx! I like how it's sitting on the wet wood; very reminiscent of what I see on a near daily basis here in Washington.

While I don't have a 'true' C2, I have an M2 body with a C2 head on it. The M2 head was just too robust and big to carry, but I'll return it back to it's original state once I buy a true C2. Love the rubber grip ring, the flat sides, and the long clip. Now that I've put in a Malkoff M60, it makes for the ideal bump in the night light. It's darn near perfect, and now I'm entertaining the thought of switching to a clickie.

Ah, why mess with greatness. I'll leave it as is.


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Hello again, I'm new to SF, why is it called "combat ring"? How does the rubber ring help you in combat?

Thanks again,
Kurni


----------



## curlyfry562 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*




Crenshaw said:


> youre all forgetting the lightsaber you can make with a C3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That is the Sexiest flashlight I have ever seen, hands down no exceptions. What batteries / Bulb can you run in a 4-cell like that?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

It helps you hold onto it while firing a pistol?

Curlyfry you can use 2 17650's in there for your Malkoff. Plus about 200 battery bulb and LED combo's!


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



curlyfry562 said:


> That is the Sexiest flashlight I have ever seen, hands down no exceptions. What batteries / Bulb can you run in a 4-cell like that?



haha, thanks! sadly i dont have it anymore, sold the C3 body to fund other stuff. 

its a DX R2 single mode dropin. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

it works with 4 hot off charger RCR123A...thats 16v, so the advertised 18v is true. I usually run it with 2 x 14500s and a spacer though, as charger 4 x RCR123a is a pain. 

Crenshaw


----------



## riceboy72 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



kurni said:


> Hello again, I'm new to SF, why is it called "combat ring"? How does the rubber ring help you in combat?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Kurni



Kurni,

Best summed up with this snippet from www.nrapublications.org:


_Rogers/SureFire_







_The Rogers technique, which was later refined by SureFire for use with the company's grip-ring-equipped CombatLights, allows for rapid flashlight deployment when it's being carried in SureFire's CombatLight holster. This hands-together method closely approximates a normal, two-handed firing grip, but is restricted to only small, pushbutton-equipped flashlights.

To perform the Rogers/SureFire approach, the flashlight is held between the forefinger and middle finger of the non-firing hand with the tailcap pushbutton positioned against the palm/base of thumb, forming what could be considered a "syringe" grip. The flashlight hand is then brought together with the firearm hand, with the two unused fingers of the light hand wrapping around the gripping fingers of the weapon hand, as to attain a normal, two-hand firing grip. The light is activated by exerting pressure to depress the tailcap pushbutton. _ 

_(Information and pictures from http://www.nrapublications.org/si/HB_handgun.html_)

I edited it to reflect it's proper name: rubber grip ring. Hope this helps.


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Yes, thank you very much Sgt. LED and riceboy72. It makes perfect sense; IIRC some CPFers refered to it as "cigar" style 

I was confused because SF has D series that presumably is associated with "defender", they're equipped with teeths at both ends for striking. I thought "combat" had something to do with striking LOL


----------



## JNewell (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Have been waiting for the P61L for my C2...what would be the equivalent Malkoff?


----------



## TMedina (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



kurni said:


> Yes, thank you very much Sgt. LED and riceboy72. It makes perfect sense; IIRC some CPFers refered to it as "cigar" style
> 
> I was confused because SF has D series that presumably is associated with "defender", they're equipped with teeths at both ends for striking. I thought "combat" had something to do with striking LOL



It also provides a secondary benefit of giving an improved gripping surface, particularly with gloves.

Even with the most knurled grip on the 6P body, the grip ring adds to the overall retainability of the light.

-Trevor


----------



## ampdude (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



JNewell said:


> Have been waiting for the P61L for my C2...what would be the equivalent Malkoff?



Same here. I wonder what the status is of them?

I just sent SF an email about it.. we'll see what they say.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Hey guys, I just thought I would supply you with a little more crack!
Smoke up boys.









:devil:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

That's a beautiful light Sgt, is it a user or a shelf-queen? My C2 is a combo of both, a babied-user. I'm wondering how fingerprints show on the polished finish?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I use it, but like you I am carefull about it. It isn't too hard to re-shine so you don't have to worry about fingerprints, just hit it up with a t-shirt after use. I have it's 6P brother as well.
If I know ahead of time a light might take a beating then I get out the G2.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



JNewell said:


> Have been waiting for the P61L for my C2...what would be the equivalent Malkoff?


 
M60.

I got fed up with waiting for Surefire to release the P61L. Then I realized that, at best, it would likely only equal what the M60 puts out. So why wait for a product to be released that isn't even going to top one of Gene's handmade, and most importantly available _now_, creations?

I waited months for Surefire to release their P61L. If it's still not ready to be released to the Public, Surefire shouldn't have announced it so soon. :thumbsdow

*EDIT ~*

Even better, Gene's drop-in is now available in a Production version! Availability is going to be just as easy as getting a Surefire P61L.... Just as soon as Surefire decides to release the darn thing.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Dunno about you guys, but the C3 doesn't "do it" for me. Neither does the M2, for whatever reason.


----------



## loszabo (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> Dunno about you guys, but the C3 doesn't "do it" for me. Neither does the M2, for whatever reason.



Oh, come on... don't spoil the party!!!


----------



## kurni (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> Dunno about you guys, but the C3 doesn't "do it" for me. Neither does the M2, for whatever reason.



+1

To me C3 is too long and M2 waste headspace because I'm a LED addict; unless somebody can come up with 3-LED M2 drop-in then I'll be all over it.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

While I like the looks of the C3, I'm not fond of owning one. The added length doesn't suit my needs well. Just curious about this, but are the M2 and C2 bodies identical except for the laser etching, or is there a difference that I don't notice?


----------



## sappyg (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

i decided to edc my C2 today. cliped it on my belt and away i went. getting back into my truck seat i felt the C2 twist and ride my side. i pulled it up and to my horror the clip was sprung. 
i like the clip and having just read this post clip is nearly as good as new. this is my favorite SF... nothing else compairs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



brighterisbetter said:


> While I like the looks of the C3, I'm not fond of owning one. The added length doesn't suit my needs well. Just curious about this, but are the M2 and C2 bodies identical except for the laser etching, or is there a difference that I don't notice?


 


The C2/M2/L5 bodies are all the same....just different Laser etching


----------



## NoFair (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> Dunno about you guys, but the C3 doesn't "do it" for me. Neither does the M2, for whatever reason.


 
Right you are

C2, two-stage tailcap and a nice drop in is pretty close to flashlight heaven:thumbsup:

Looking for a 2x18500 Leef body for my currently unused M2 head:shakehead Not easy, hope he makes more sometime

Sverre


----------



## ampdude (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> Dunno about you guys, but the C3 doesn't "do it" for me. Neither does the M2, for whatever reason.



blasphemy.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



NoFair said:


> Looking for a 2x18500 Leef body for my currently unused M2 head:shakehead Not easy, hope he makes more sometime



Yea, as long as he gets the tail thread issue hammered out, I'm game to try some again.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

anyone interested in trading a M2 body for my mint L5 body?


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



kurni said:


> +1
> 
> To me C3 is too long and M2 waste headspace because I'm a LED addict; unless somebody can come up with 3-LED M2 drop-in then I'll be all over it.



The M2 is a very specialised light, and for most people it's simply unnecessary. Unless you're _really_ putting the light through hell from hard use, the C2 is just fine. If you're planning on replacing the P60 with an LED solution, then the C2 is far more suitable than the M2. If you're using the LED in the M2 head then the shock isolation that adds the bulk to it has gone to waste. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## greenLED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



ampdude said:


> blasphemy.


:nana:


----------



## ampdude (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



greenLED said:


> :nana:



I love my old C3. A P90 and two 17500's. And some extra CR123a's for when you need that longer runtime.

LED SMEL*LED*.


----------



## bullfrog (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

My C2s are my favorite lights hands down - I bought another Malkoff just to have an excuse to pick up another C2!! There is just something about the form factor... its proportions are so perfect.

I think I would do just about anything to have a C2 with an L1s UI - that would be ultimate perfection!!! 

Sort of off topic but can somebody recommend the absolute BEST *two-stage* clickie tailcap for a C2?


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I have C2 and like it.....
I do think it is one of the best form factors for a light but when your crawling around in the snow under a tractor the alum gets mighty cold....
Now if only they made a C2 in nitrolon that would beat out the g2z durring the winter....


----------



## ampdude (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

That's why I own a G2. For when its in the -0F negatives outside.  Especially when it gets to -10F air temperature, you really don't want a metal light at that point even if you're running an LED.

A G2C *does* sound interesting though. I'll take one in blaze orange or OD green please. I don't know if the pocket clip design would work that well on a polymer light though. Maybe it would, with a metal insert around the pocket clip attachment. It would have to be a little different than the metal insert that runs through the G2 body.


----------



## Moka (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I love my C2-HA, so beautiful! Great with a Malkoff in it =D

Am I the only one who's watching this thread to see when greenLED will cave... Don't disappoint us...:nana:


----------



## JNewell (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



Tempest UK said:


> If you're planning on replacing the P60 with an LED solution, then the C2 is far more suitable than the M2. If you're using the LED in the M2 head then the shock isolation that adds the bulk to it has gone to waste.


 
And, I believe, the heat sinking will not be as good in the M2 due to the shock isolation mounting.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



ampdude said:


> A G2C *does* sound interesting though. I'll take one in blaze orange or OD green please. I don't know if the pocket clip design would work that well on a polymer light though. Maybe it would, with a metal insert around the pocket clip attachment. It would have to be a little different than the metal insert that runs through the G2 body.


 
Depending on what exactly about the C2 body shape appeals to you, a G2Z might do the trick. No clip, though...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



JNewell said:


> Depending on what exactly about the C2 body shape appeals to you, a G2Z might do the trick. No clip, though...


I'd agree with you there, just found this not too long ago, the color contrast appeals to me a great deal. Anyone know where I can pick up the strike bezel retainer featured on that light?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I am pretty sure you have to neuter the traditional strike bezel to do that LEGO.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I apologize to the thread creator for constantly going off topic, I know what it's like to have a thread hijacked from underneath you.

I'm curious if this bezel from Lighthound can be unthreaded and used on the G2Z head, curious if threads would match.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Hang on 1 second and I will tell you!


----------



## matt0 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

There was a thread a while back about an aftermarket strike bezel that screwed on to the existing head. It came with a metal tool to remove the old ring as well. I'm gonna try and find the thread...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Nope!
Not at all.
Way different threads involved.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Those that truly need a fix might want to read this:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2200861#post2200861


----------



## AMRaider (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I'm in the same boat. My C2 + Malkoff is my primary EDC for night walking. It's a little bulky in the pocket, so I usually carry it in hand. But this is fine considering I'm usually illuminating things left and right :huh:.

Throw is great, tint is great, Mil-spec type III finish, and not too heavy ... although I might opt for something lighter for backpacking. Cheers.


----------



## NoFair (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



bullfrog said:


> My C2s are my favorite lights hands down - I bought another Malkoff just to have an excuse to pick up another C2!! There is just something about the form factor... its proportions are so perfect.
> 
> I think I would do just about anything to have a C2 with an L1s UI - that would be ultimate perfection!!!
> 
> Sort of off topic but can somebody recommend the absolute BEST *two-stage* clickie tailcap for a C2?


 
The Mc2CS from the sandwich shoppe is the one I'm using. Not 100% sure it works with a Malkoff since I don't have one. 

I use it with a Cree drop-in. 

Works just like an L1 

Long thread about it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83844

Sverre


----------



## ICUDoc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



StandardBattery said:


> Those that truly need a fix might want to read this:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2200861#post2200861



Thanks for the link! I just spent some money...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

How about this deal from a fellow CPF'er?


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I just ordered a McE2S (60 ohm) from the shoppe. Can't wait to get my grubby paws on it. That with the R2 DX drop in should be really nice.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



brighterisbetter said:


> How about this deal from a fellow CPF'er?


Wow! great deal that did last long at all.


----------



## kurni (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



ICUDoc said:


> Thanks for the link! I just spent some money...



You can get some back if you're up for boring :naughty:


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Well I just started testing my first C2-HA. Great looking light; basically a 6P sized host with much better ergonomics, I like the hold way better. In HA it looks great and the clip seems to work well, but on pockets it would be bezel-up. I'm impressed with the look and feel and the rubber grip ring really works nice.

The P60 lamp is OK, but I quickly switched it out and tried a M60F and an M60L. Both worked perfectly. The head screwed down about a 1/2 turn tighter than with the stock P60. My first time seeing a Malkoff in action, and it is a little too light right now for any complete evaluation, the beam out of these is smooth like butter, wonderful. I wish I had an M60 to try... well soon enough. The brass encased dropins with their enclosed optical lenses excude quality.

I tried the F34 diffuser, but I found with the Malkoff it was not very necessary, and I didn't like the bulk it added. The release button to release the filter didn't work all that well. I'll try it again under different lighting conditions. 

I tried the Z48 since I prefer clicky on SF rather than the twist tailcap, but that switch is a monster. I liked that it could tailstand, but for this light I maybe able to do without it since all my EDC lights tailstand. I'm shocked but I liked the slim profile original tailcap better. I may change my mind if I put a light together for a different purpose.


----------



## cl0123 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Have a look at the Z58/Z59 tailcaps. They are clickies like Z48/Z49 but without the rubber shrouds. The Z58 would not do tail stand though.

With Aloha, 

Clarence



StandardBattery said:


> I tried the Z48 since I prefer clicky on SF rather than the twist tailcap, but that switch is a monster. I liked that it could tailstand, but for this light I maybe able to do without it since all my EDC lights tailstand. I'm shocked but I liked the slim profile original tailcap better. I may change my mind if I put a light together for a different purpose.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

I'm surprised that nobody has made Delrin tailgaurds for them like those available for the E and L series. That would rock.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Two stage tailcap came in today, works great. L1 interface on a C2. Got a BOGQ5 on the way for it too. I was going to get an Optimus when it came out, but I'll hold on to this and go with a 4-Cell light like an M4 when I can find the appropriate LED tower module for it.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



KDOG3 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has made Delrin tailgaurds for them like those available for the E and L series. That would rock.



That would rock. Probably because the Z58/Z59 was such a crappy switch for a long time before they updated it, nobody messed with making them. Now that it is a good switch, I would like to see some delrin tailguards as well.


----------



## matt0 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

There's no simple way to attach a tail guard to the Z58/Z59. The E-series tailcaps have that retaining ring that can be unscrewed from the outside. Nothing like that on my Z59





_EDITED TO ADD_: Well, it looks like I was wrong. I didn't see how you could unscrew the end of the Z59.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



matt0 said:


> There's no simple way to attach a tail guard to the Z58/Z59. The E-series tailcaps have that retaining ring that can be unscrewed from the outside. Nothing like that on my Z59


 





Ahhh.....:thinking:

Aluminum tailgaurd....and yes the clicky top do come off the C/P/M series TC's:


----------



## matt0 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Ahhh.....:thinking:




:thinking: Looks like I may be wrong... DaFAB, do you have more pictures of that? I don't understand how it's attached.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



matt0 said:


> :thinking: Looks like I may be wrong... DaFAB, do you have more pictures of that? I don't understand how it's attached.


 

The top of the Z59/Z49 is able to unscrew....just put some small needle nose pliers into those small holes in the top of the clicky and it WILL unscrew....no pics for now


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



matt0 said:


> :thinking: Looks like I may be wrong... DaFAB, do you have more pictures of that? I don't understand how it's attached.



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139122


----------



## matt0 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Thanks for that link Patriot. Now I see where the end comes apart, I was assuming it would be like the E-series with the inner ring that unscrews.


----------



## naggalowmo (Sep 21, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday and I think I'm an addict now too! 
Can't stop playing with it! This thing really is a tank.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Ahhh.....:thinking:
> 
> Aluminum tailgaurd....and yes the clicky top do come off the C/P/M series TC's:



Umm, where did you get those shorter bodies? I've always wanted something that takes one cell that I can use with my M60 instead of my 6P body. Since Surefire doesn't make the 3P anymore, that looks perfect. 

Any info would be great!


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope, still haven't tried the C2 in HA 











Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 22, 2008)

OPEN IT OPEN IT!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> OPEN IT OPEN IT!


 
Ask; and yea shall recieve!


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 22, 2008)

It lasted about 5 minutes before being opened 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> It lasted about 5 minutes before being opened
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
It was calling out to you, wasn't it....

"Open me, open me *now!*"


----------



## greenLED (Sep 22, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> It lasted about 5 minutes before being opened
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


You weakling. 
:iloveu:


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is the C2-CJ a type II anodizing or HA?


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 22, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> Is the C2-CJ a type II anodizing or HA?



Type II.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 22, 2008)

C2-CJ, you obviously have connections in high places. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 22, 2008)

why? I just found one today, after seeing Tempest's C2-CJ. sadly it is the last one. But it is being shipped out to me as we speak, along with a SW02 tailcap. both NIB.


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 22, 2008)

I just received a Malkoff M60 for my C2, I am not SUPER impressed (but I am only running it off primaries). Without reading through the entire thread, what are some other well made options. I am not interested in anything from DX or KD at this time, does anyone make a nice Seoul drop-in?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 22, 2008)

Working on that SSC P4 U2 bin option.


----------



## kurni (Sep 22, 2008)

GVS_Lakers said:


> I just received a Malkoff M60 for my C2, I am not SUPER impressed (but I am only running it off primaries). Without reading through the entire thread, what are some other well made options. I am not interested in anything from DX or KD at this time, does anyone make a nice Seoul drop-in?



I chose Dereelight drop-in over M60 and I'm happy with it. Beamshots are taken from my review with runtimes and many other comparisons.


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 22, 2008)

The Dereelight option looks tempting, but I am not very familiar with all their options. What is the best option if I want a warmer tint?


edit - They have one option that looks crazy orange-like (5A Q2), what is THAT all about?


----------



## kurni (Sep 22, 2008)

GVS_Lakers said:


> The Dereelight option looks tempting, but I am not very familiar with all their options. Whatr is the best option if I want a warmer tint?



It depends on your preference:


1*17670 battery = 1S 5A Q2 or 3SD 5A Q2
2*CR123A or 2*RCR123 battery = 3SM 5A Q2
1 brightness level = 1S 5A Q2
3 brightness levels = 3SD 5A Q2 or 3SM 5A Q2
I personally prefer 1*17670 with 3 brightness levels so I chose 3SD 5A Q2. The one I tested was the older version with 1A max, now you get 1.2A max.

Please note that the drop-in was a little too small for SF C2 HA. You can read how I fixed it in my review.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 23, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> C2-CJ, you obviously have connections in high places. :thumbsup:



The C2-CJ just required some use of google 

The orange one took connections to get...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 23, 2008)

Kurni, so you compared the M60 with the Dereelight and you chose the Dereelight? I checked out your linked thread and I did not see the M60 beam shots.

Bill


----------



## kurni (Sep 23, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Kurni, so you compared the M60 with the Dereelight and you chose the Dereelight? I checked out your linked thread and I did not see the M60 beam shots.
> 
> Bill



I wish I could compare Dereelight against M60, I chose Dereelight over M60 because of its multi-stage capability and from somebody else's beamshot I saw Dereelight had tighter & further throw than M60. Let's see if I can find the thread, which prompted me to get Dereelight instead of M60. The OP said that Dereelight had a relatively deep reflector.

Oh, I forgot to mention that the one that actually _forced_ me to get Dereelight: 5A bin.


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 23, 2008)

I have both and while the dereelight has its place I would take the M60 over it anyday. This is why the M60's are in lights and the dereelight is sitting in a padded bag not being used at all


----------



## kurni (Sep 23, 2008)

fireboltr said:


> I have both and while the dereelight has its place I would take the M60 over it anyday. This is why the M60's are in lights and the dereelight is sitting in a padded bag not being used at all



Yes, I'm really tempted to get Malkoff because I am _guessing_ that it has a much better build quality and consequently much better heat sink.

I just wish that I could choose 5A; Gene said that he only had pure white Q5, no "dirty brown"


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 23, 2008)

I talked to Gene about the warmer tints...Sadly though in the optic he uses the neutral white tints show up as pee yellow and yucky brown....The WC/WG tints he uses behind that optic are surprisingly warm for thier tint....

P.S. I dont trust the dereelight drop in. I am on my second one due to the fact there is no mechanical lock between the reflector and pill, allowing it to twist the led star and ripping the wires out of the driver....
The way i have fixed mine temporarily is to make a spacer to go between the reflector and the pill to give it something to bottom out on...Next I'm going to set the proper height and use green (290) loctite that way it will never move again.


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 23, 2008)

i do have several dereelight dropins. I changed the driver to a 3x7135 2-mode though.

My dropin fits perfectly into my C2. Pill is screwed into the reflector all the way. No Rattling. Perfect contact of pill and body for optimum heat transfer.

In contradiction to other drop ins (wolf eyes) where there is no actual contact of body and pill this solution is much better.

The reflector is nice and deep so it offers much throw for a D26 dropin.


----------



## kurni (Sep 23, 2008)

fireboltr said:


> Sadly though in the optic he uses the neutral white tints show up as pee yellow and yucky brown....The WC/WG tints he uses behind that optic are surprisingly warm for thier tint....



I think I'm abnormal  I love _some_ yellow / brown tint as long as it's not too much like incandescent  I have some WC/WG/WH in my other mods, they're nice white; I really can't explain why I am leaning towards yellow / brown tint.



fireboltr said:


> P.S. I dont trust the dereelight drop in. I am on my second one due to the fact there is no mechanical lock between the reflector and pill, allowing it to twist the led star and ripping the wires out of the driver....



No argument there, I heard other complaints about Dereelight; I might just got lucky to have the one that's not problematic.



Pöbel said:


> My dropin fits perfectly into my C2. Pill is screwed into the reflector all the way. No Rattling. Perfect contact of pill and body for optimum heat transfer.



Either my drop-in is too small or my C2 is too big  I only have the rattle when the battery is taken out though, obviously the positive spring at the end of the drop-in push the drop-in preventing rattle, but this means that the pill-body contact is not optimum for heat transfer.

Perhaps I'm just too picky, C2 itself is really good with the included SF P60 incandescent; no complaint whatsoever if I can look beyond the yellow incandescent.


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 24, 2008)

maybe there are slight differences in reflector length? 

My pill does not rattle without a battery. It's a tight fit and the pill(!) is pressed against the body of the flashlight, that is why i wrote optimum heat transfer in my setup.

if the Pill does not have contact to the body and is only prevented from rattling by the spring, then there is no heat transfer from pill to body and there will be a problem soon - that's a setup i would not want to rely on


----------



## kurni (Sep 24, 2008)

Pöbel said:


> maybe there are slight differences in reflector length?



2 differences:


When screwed all the way, the length of pill & reflector is too short, so I applied thermal paste to add resistance without having to screw the pill all the way into the reflector.
The reflector diameter is too small, so I had to wrap 3 layers of aluminum sheet with thermal paste.
 C2 body was hot but comfortable to hold after turning it on for 1 hour. It seems that my efforts worked, but not ideal obviously.

It's either Dereelight problem _*or*_ C2 dimension variations _*or*_ both 

I don't have M60, so I can only _*guess*_ that M60 won't have such problem; I'm just waiting for the _pee yellow and dirty brown_ tint


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll test my dropin in another C2 this evening. Is much older and will tell whether there are variations in C2 dimensions.

I also do have more dereelight pills and reflectors to test. I'll let you know what i find out.

/edit

results

2 Surefire C2s, one Serial in the 75xxx Range, one 93xxx

2 Dereelight Pills, 2 Reflectors (smooth, orange peel)

all combinations offer a perfect rattle free (without battery) fit when the pill is screwed all the way into the reflector.


----------



## mmmkay (Oct 4, 2008)

Woot.. I just got my first Surefire light.. a C2L-HA. Totally love it.

I ordered an Ultrafire C1 to compare too, and it arrived a few days after I had been playing around with my C2.. the bodies are almost identical, and tailcaps and head seem to be interchangable. Difference is that the C1 uses 18650 and bigger sized dropin that doesn't fit (in the C2) without removing the spring.

My C1 came with an "attack bezel" but I didn't bother trying it on my C2 'cos it'll probably just end up ripping my pants or something.

Anyway, I gave the C1 away and the C2 I have been using 17670 cells since day one. The 2xCR123A's seemed to be maybe a touch brighter, but not really noticable when I was switching back and forth. The 17670's are rechargable so it's been a fun few days. They seem to last quite a long time too.

I ordered a DX 11836 R2 single mode drop-in to see if I like that more than the P60L. The P60L reminds me of my first light I ordered from DX last year, and that was before I modded that one with a Cree XR-E Q5 

That said, I'm glad I picked up a C2L. The ergonomics are wonderful, and I can dunk it in the water, wash it off without worrying about water seeping in!


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 4, 2008)

got pics of the C1?


----------



## cernobila (Oct 4, 2008)

What copies of this light take the 18650 cell......other than the UF C1?


----------



## etc (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



generic808 said:


> Yes, the C's are great! However, I prefer the C3 over the C2, but I love them both.




I think I would prefer C3 over C2. Better runtime. I don't however have either, I have a 9P, basically the same thing structurally. type II finish does not bother me, I will have it done in NP3.


----------



## etc (Oct 4, 2008)

kurni said:


> Yes, I'm really tempted to get Malkoff because I am _guessing_ that it has a much better build quality and consequently much better heat sink.
> 
> I just wish that I could choose 5A; Gene said that he only had pure white Q5, no "dirty brown"



C2/C3 as well as 9P are excellent candidates for M60, I have been so pleased with mine.


----------



## mmmkay (Oct 4, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> got pics of the C1?



They're a bit blurry.. sorry


----------



## cernobila (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the UF C1 photos comparing it to the SF C2. Looks like the neck area is slightly longer on the C1 to allow the use of the longer drop-ins.....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 4, 2008)

Quite a decent clone isn't it. Would not feel bad tossing it around or dropping it at that price.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 4, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Quite a decent clone isn't it. Would not feel bad tossing it around or dropping it at that price.



Yes, I have been using this light with the 5AQ2 drop-in run by a 18650 cell for about three weeks now. So far its been flawless, the switch is much better than I was led to believe and works well with the three stage drop-in. It has all the features of the C2 and can tailstand as well. I was thinking of getting more of these for my two adult sons as a throw around light.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 4, 2008)

cernobila said:


> It has all the features of the C2 and can tailstand as well. I was thinking of getting more of these for my two adult sons as a throw around light.


 
Lights with grip-rings aren't supposed to tailstand. But to be fair, even Streamlight pulled the same nonsense with their NF-2 model. (That model works far better without the ridiculously wide grip-ring in place).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh it's better to have it and not need it that to need it and not have it.





Of course I go overboard on this kind of thinking all the time. If there is ever a big disaster or something near me I am SO prepared that I will probably be killed in the initial blast by debris or something! 
:tinfoil: Ah at least if somebody picks over my body later they will be well rewarded!


----------



## etc (Oct 4, 2008)

fireboltr said:


> I have both and while the dereelight has its place I would take the M60 over it anyday. This is why the M60's are in lights and the dereelight is sitting in a padded bag not being used at all



M60 has perfect throw/flood balance.Just perfect and much more useful than say MagLite drop-ins.


----------



## etc (Oct 4, 2008)

These are some good pics of C2...

What, no knurling...?


----------



## mmmkay (Oct 4, 2008)

cernobila said:


> Thanks for the UF C1 photos comparing it to the SF C2. Looks like the neck area is slightly longer on the C1 to allow the use of the longer drop-ins.....



Actually length-wise they are identical up until the tailcap.

The tailcap is longer on the UF C1. That and it tailstands.
I didn't like the two mode high-low and I am now eagerly awaiting my DX 1-mode drop in (11836)


----------



## TMedina (Oct 4, 2008)

A slight tangent here - does the C3 produce a brighter beam from a Malkoff dropin or just provide a longer run time?

-Trevor


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish it were brighter! But Just longer runtimes...


----------



## mmmkay (Oct 4, 2008)

TMedina said:


> A slight tangent here - does the C3 produce a brighter beam from a Malkoff dropin or just provide a longer run time?
> 
> -Trevor



I'm gonna go with longer runtime, since they are regulated.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Lights with grip-rings aren't supposed to tailstand. But to be fair, even Streamlight pulled the same nonsense with their NF-2 model. (That model works far better without the ridiculously wide grip-ring in place).



The grip ring on the UF C1 is only about 1 mm wider than the tailcap, no big deal here.....the tailcap reminds me of the ones on the Fenix lights but bigger and more solid.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 4, 2008)

mmmkay said:


> Actually length-wise they are identical up until the tailcap.
> 
> The tailcap is longer on the UF C1. That and it tailstands.
> I didn't like the two mode high-low and I am now eagerly awaiting my DX 1-mode drop in (11836)



I have a feeling that just behind the bezel the two lights have different dimensions, enough difference for the longer drop-ins to fit the C1 but not the C2.


----------



## kurni (Oct 4, 2008)

mmmkay said:


> I'm gonna go with longer runtime, since they are regulated.



+1 would be worried if it's brighter


----------



## riceboy72 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice comparison pics, mmmkay. Thanks for posting and sharing them.

I finally got a C2 last week in the Marketplace for $70. Just waiting it for it to arrive. Question for the masses and those in the know: Originally, I had an M2 which housed an M60. I thought the head was too big so I found and ordered a C2 head, which is how I carry it now. Since I have a true C2 on the way, should I slap the M2 head back on and return that light to it's original state, or just leave it in it's current configuration? I have seen the posts that have gone both ways with LED's in an M2 head being overkill, but I really don't know what else to do with the M2 head besides sell it on the Marketplace, or keep it should I ever decide to run an incan out of it again (I originally had the P60 and P61 in there, but wanted brighter - I started reading up on LED's, and here I am, four Malkoff's later ...)

It really is hard to beat the all around flavor of a C2. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 5, 2008)

Strange how, until fairly recently, the C2 not a "popular" light at all. I barely ever saw mention of it on CPF.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## cernobila (Oct 5, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Strange how, until fairly recently, the C2 not a "popular" light at all. I barely ever saw mention of it on CPF.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Yeah, I used to own the four sided SF L2 long ago and liked the square design of the body, but didn't like the rest of it so it got sold. (only took the 14670 cell) I only now have the UF C1 (copy of the C2) and again love the four sides and the grip ring that sits between my middle and ring fingers....feels good, much better to hold than the SF 6P/9P imho. I was thinking of getting the new wider Solarforce L2 (copy of the 6P) that takes the 18650 cell but changed my mind, most likely will get another C1 instead.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 5, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Strange how, until fairly recently, the C2 not a "popular" light at all. I barely ever saw mention of it on CPF.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Seems like the rise of the Malkoffs and other high-quality LED dropins have really had an impact on this monster of a host... :thinking:


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 5, 2008)

riceboy72 said:


> Nice comparison pics, mmmkay. Thanks for posting and sharing them.
> 
> I finally got a C2 last week in the Marketplace for $70. Just waiting it for it to arrive. Question for the masses and those in the know: Originally, I had an M2 which housed an M60. I thought the head was too big so I found and ordered a C2 head, which is how I carry it now. Since I have a true C2 on the way, should I slap the M2 head back on and return that light to it's original state, or just leave it in it's current configuration? I have seen the posts that have gone both ways with LED's in an M2 head being overkill, but I really don't know what else to do with the M2 head besides sell it on the Marketplace, or keep it should I ever decide to run an incan out of it again (I originally had the P60 and P61 in there, but wanted brighter - I started reading up on LED's, and here I am, four Malkoff's later ...)
> 
> It really is hard to beat the all around flavor of a C2. :thumbsup:



Its been mentioned by users with MUCH more experience than me that the shock isolation system in the head will not be as friendly regarding heat dissipation for high power LEDs. The M2 head is more suited for incandescents...


----------



## riceboy72 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, bullfrog. I've always been appreciative of your posts and your information is always useful to me. In the bag it will stay, and I'll just keep the M2 with the C2 head in that configuration and basically have two C2's. 

While I do favor lights with rubber grip rights, I do think the flat sides with the rubber ring really do make the C2 the cat's meow.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 5, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Seems like the rise of the Malkoffs and other high-quality LED dropins have really had an impact on this monster of a host... :thinking:



I actually wanted to buy a Z2 initially, but they didn't have any on hand right before I deployed, so I opted for a C2.

I still haven't had a chance to handle a Z2, but the difference is very noticeable between the C2 and 6P - the C2 has a comfortable, solid feel versus the lighter 6P and overall, I'm very happy with the C2.

She may not be sleek, but neither is a pit bull. 

-Trevor


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Seems like the rise of the Malkoffs and other high-quality LED dropins have really had an impact on this monster of a host... :thinking:


 
So true. 

The C2 and a Malkoff M60 go together like peanut butter & jelly.

I've lost count of the number of CPFers who have mentioned that they have this set-up. (I've got it too).


----------



## cernobila (Oct 5, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> So true.
> 
> The C2 and a Malkoff M60 go together like peanut butter & jelly.
> 
> I've lost count of the number of CPFers who have mentioned that they have this set-up. (I've got it too).



+1 here, except that I have a Malkoff M30 on the way for my UF C1......I cant comment on something unless I can talk from experience......we shall see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 5, 2008)

Must be something in the Kool-Aid.

One C2 with M60LF, another with M60F. 

The M60F is *AWESOME*.


----------



## CM (Oct 5, 2008)

TMedina said:


> I actually wanted to buy a Z2 initially, but they didn't have any on hand right before I deployed, so I opted for a C2.
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to handle a Z2, but the difference is very noticeable between the C2 and 6P - the C2 has a comfortable, solid feel versus the lighter 6P and overall, I'm very happy with the C2.
> 
> ...



You gotta try the Z2. It's still very solid feeling but it is sleek. No square body like the C2 and seems to fit the hand much better.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oops, double post.

(Look down)


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just bought a Malkoff M60.

And I don't even own a Surefire C2-HA yet. 

(Don't worry I'm picking one up later this week at a brick and mortar store.) :thumbsup:

Think I'll be happy with this combo?


----------



## etc (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a stunning lite. As I said before, I have Surefire 9P with Malkoff as I prefer 3x123 form factor.


----------



## etc (Oct 5, 2008)

.........


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2008)

CM said:


> You gotta try the Z2. It's still very solid feeling but it is sleek. No square body like the C2 and seems to fit the hand much better.


 
Best to try on both lights for size before buying one. The C2 is much more comfortable in my hand than the Z2. Even when using the grip-rings on both models.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone have some nice pictures of the C2 from the front with the Malkoff M60 inside?

I'd like to see what it looks like.


----------



## etc (Oct 5, 2008)

This is 9P but it should be identical to Centurion.

Realize, M60 does not use a reflector but an optic instead. I wonder why that is. I think it makes things more efficient? (Elektrolumens who used the same concept in Blasters said so, any confirmation to this?)


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 5, 2008)

etc said:


> This is 9P but it should be identical to Centurion.
> 
> Realize, M60 does not use a reflector but an optic instead. I wonder why that is. I think it makes things more efficient? (Elektrolumens who used the same concept in Blasters said so, any confirmation to this?)



Wow, I really like how that looks.

It will definitely give a stark contrast to my other reflector based lights.

For some reason, I feel more confident in the M60's durability, just because of how the optic looks in the light. Looks less fragile than an open reflector.

And I don't have to worry about getting dust on the reflector!

Oh and to answer your question, I just read that the optic used in the M60 is 90% efficient, which is a lot better than most reflector based modules.


----------



## etc (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, it's definitely more durable, as solid state. The incan module I took out looks a bit fragile. I will probably put it on the marketplace if that means anything. 
90% sounds about right... then it's a good choice. The spot is not perfect, I give it 9/10 but you never notice in real life. It's not malkoff but the reality of optics. Now to give M60 credit, it looks better than old optics I have from Elektrolumens.

Good stuff.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 5, 2008)

etc said:


> Yes, it's definitely more durable, as solid state. The incan module I took out looks a bit fragile. I will probably put it on the marketplace if that means anything.
> 90% sounds about right... then it's a good choice. The spot is not perfect, I give it 9/10 but you never notice in real life. It's not malkoff but the reality of optics. Now to give M60 credit, it looks better than old optics I have from Elektrolumens.
> 
> Good stuff.



What does the optic do that drops it down that one point from a ten?

I'm used to CREE rings and such, so I doubt the M60 will be anything but a disapointment.

On a side note the RA Twisty 85-TR I just got has about the most *perfect* beam I have ever seen. It must be a property of the OSRAM LED.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 5, 2008)

The P4 twisty's look that good too.

Somebody actually gave a crap and made sure all the led's were at the proper height in the reflector! Don't know why that isn't seen more these days.


----------



## etc (Oct 6, 2008)

..................


----------



## etc (Oct 6, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> What does the optic do that drops it down that one point from a ten?



It's really 9.5/10. No rings, but the very inside of the hot spot is slightly less hot than the immediate circle outside of it and I mean slightly. Maybe I am real picky.. It's just a characteristic of optics, not particular to M60. Again, you will never seen this in RL outside of white-walls.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 6, 2008)

(Ignore)


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> The P4 twisty's look that good too.
> 
> Somebody actually gave a crap and made sure all the led's were at the proper height in the reflector! Don't know why that isn't seen more these days.



RA is definitely one of the better flashlight manufacturers out there.


----------



## etc (Oct 6, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> (Ignore)



Just all the server slowliness and timeouts leading to double posts.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 6, 2008)

etc said:


> It's really 9.5/10. No rings, but the very inside of the hot spot is slightly less hot than the immediate circle outside of it and I mean slightly. Maybe I am real picky.. It's just a characteristic of optics, not particular to M60. Again, you will never seen this in RL outside of white-walls.



Are all M60's like that?

I've never heard anyone else say that their's had an extremely slight "donut" in the middle.

I'm really picky about donuts.

Hopefully this isn't indicative of all the M60's.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 6, 2008)

No donut here on any of mine.

I have a KL4 that has one but not too bad.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> No donut here on any of mine.
> 
> I have a KL4 that has one but not too bad.



Good.

I can stand CREE rings and other imperfections, but donuts eat away at me until I sell the light. I guess it must be a pet peeve of mine.

Hopefully mine will arrive donut free. I'm sure it will, since it will likely be one of the new production ones, which should have set tolerances for the placement of the LED behind the optic.

Can't wait until I get the M60 and the C2. I'm going to run it with a pair of RCR123 cells with a set of spare CR123A batteries on my person, in case the extra runtime is needed.

I was thinking of getting this pouch for carrying two CR123A cells around discretely, while providing an easy way to get to them. 

I'm surprised I haven't seen it mentioned before, it seems like a great little belt pouch.

Anyway, I have a feeling the Surefire C2-HA/Malkoff M60 combo is going to find a way to accompany me daily despite its size.


----------



## mmmkay (Oct 6, 2008)

My C2 LED Centurion has a donut in the beam.

Those optics on the Malkoff dropin looks like those ones I ordered from Kaidomain not too long ago. I wouldn't be surprised if it was identical. 8 deg optics. I tried them on one of my flashlights with a Q5 and the beam is nice. They are designed for the Cree LEDs and hold in place with friction and the beam is rather floody.

My Eastward YJ model YJ-18WA originally with the P4 led (which was upgraded to a Q5 and had a small change in the driver to allow ~950mA current) has a really small pinpoint beam. At about 2 meters the spot on the wall is about 10cm. I had to move the reflector around a bit so that the LED is in the proper focal point. But boy does it sure throw far!

Comparing it to my C2 it's a better light for longer distances, but my C2 is great for what I mainly use it for.. when I'm working around computers, I need a light for close up use.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 6, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I was thinking of getting this pouch for carrying two CR123A cells around discretely, while providing an easy way to get to them.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't seen it mentioned before, it seems like a great little belt pouch.



I do believe this particular item has been mentioned before - there is a "how to carry extra batteries" thread in the "General Discussion" forum.

-Trevor

Edited for link


----------



## riceboy72 (Oct 6, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Anyone have some nice pictures of the C2 from the front with the Malkoff M60 inside?
> 
> I'd like to see what it looks like.


 
Here ya go:


----------



## etc (Oct 6, 2008)

C2/C3 seems to be nearly identical to the 6P/9P series, except for the better finish, the clip and it seems to be missing the knurling if I am not mistaken and is kind of flat on two sides. (weight reduction?)


----------



## TMedina (Oct 6, 2008)

Heh.

The C2 has a heavier construction and a more solid feel to it. 

The body shape is more like the Z2 or G2Z with an integral grip ring and a narrower, squared body behind the bezel, versus the Z2's round body.

-Trevor


----------



## matt0 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, the C2/C3 is un-knurled (except for the tailcap) and comes with a clip. It is flat on 3 of the 4 sides (The clip is on the more rounded, 4th side)


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 6, 2008)

riceboy72 said:


> Here ya go:



It certainly looks sharp with the Malkoff in there.

...I hate the waiting game. :thumbsdow

I should be going to the the store to pick up the C2 on Wednesday, that also should be the day when my Malkoff M60 arrives.

I'll give my impressions on it then.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 7, 2008)

-


----------



## LumenMan (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a schweet looking C2 !! 

Did you ever find a Strike Bezel Ring that fits the thread pattern of the C2 ?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 7, 2008)

LumenMan said:


> That's a schweet looking C2 !!
> 
> Did you ever find a Strike Bezel Ring that fits the thread pattern of the C2 ?


Thanks, I haven't yet no, PM sent.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 7, 2008)

Do I really, really need to buy another C2-HA? For $69? Brand new, still in the box?

Decisions, decisions.

-Trevor


----------



## tx101 (Oct 7, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Do I really, really need to buy another C2-HA? For $69? Brand new, still in the box?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> -Trevor



I know where you can get a brand new C2 for $65.99 :nana:

This is my "kinda" C2


----------



## TMedina (Oct 7, 2008)

Heh.

I think I'll hold off for a G3 and a Malkoff M60LF.

-Trevor


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 7, 2008)

Since we're sharing (crappy cell phone pic):






My flavor :twothumbs 

Still need to find a decent lanyard - do you guys have a link for that custom job?


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 7, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> You're gonna love it. Here's a pic of mine with my just received today custom lanyard from Tekno_Cowboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does the FM34 look like when it's open and how tightly does it stay open?


----------



## 276 (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread has made me tempted for one!


----------



## kurni (Oct 7, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> How does the FM34 look like when it's open and how tightly does it stay open?



This is 180-degree opened; you can flip the diffuser another 90 degree to sit parallel to the head; so if you imagine seeing FM34 from the side:


0 degree = diffuser is installed
180 degree = diffuser as pictured below
270 degree = diffuser will be parallel to the head






FM34 is _*stiff (springy)*_; when it's 180-degree opened the diffuser won't flip around, no matter how hard you swing the whole unit; the diffuser won't budge. When it's 270-degree opened it's even stiffer; it won't move unless you intentionally move it.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with the previous post, I don't like it opened all 270 degrees though. At this angle on mine at least, the screw holding the spring mechanism rests against the diffuser window, and could possibly mark it up a bit. I still prefer this option over using a Malkoff M60F. With the FM34 you've got both a throwy monster and a smooth floody beam in one package, as has been mentioned many times previously. The lanyard pic was for illustrative purposes only. In actuality, my C2 combo shown resides in my breakout bag, my G2Z with M60F and Z59 is my bedside bump-in-the-night light, and the lanyard is attached to my M3 for night walks. As many LED lights as I own, I still prefer a bright incan for outdoor use, even with all the high-CRI emitters out there. My .02

I like the glow powder treatment or whatever that is on your spring mechaism too, mind sharing details?


----------



## tx101 (Oct 8, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Since we're sharing (crappy cell phone pic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wot no pic ???
Do your C2 a favour get yourself a custom lanyard .... Tekno_cowboy
has a sales thread over at the Marketplace
Look here

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181728


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 8, 2008)

I see a lot of comments regarding the SW02. I had one on my C2-HA for a while but thought it felt unbalanced, so switched to the Z58 recently and love it, but I miss the rubber shroud a little. To those who have the Z48 on theirs, how's the balance and anodization match? I'm thinking of doing that instead.

I've created a poll HERE


----------



## tx101 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have both, a Z48 and SW02.
The Z48 on a C2, gives alot better balance than a SW02, with only a slight emphasis on the head but the anodizing on the tailcap is lighter than the C2 body, almost olive in color.


----------



## kurni (Oct 8, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> ... 270 degrees though. At this angle on mine at least, the screw holding the spring mechanism rests against the diffuser window, and could possibly mark it up a bit.



I didn't notice until your post; :thinking: I need to add something on FM34 so that the screw won't touch the window as I like 270 degree.



brighterisbetter said:


> With the FM34 you've got both a throwy monster and a smooth floody beam in one package, as has been mentioned many times previously.



I love it :thumbsup:



brighterisbetter said:


> As many LED lights as I own, I still prefer a bright incan for outdoor use, even with all the high-CRI emitters out there.



I also prefer incan; I just can't be bother to switch so I settle with poorer colour rendition. I prefer Cree 5A over pure white however, hence the Dereelight.



brighterisbetter said:


> I like the glow powder treatment or whatever that is on your spring mechaism too, mind sharing details?


 
If you mean the one that glows in the picture, I cut a small piece of thick paper that is as big as the clip base. I then apply a large blob GITD powder in epoxy. Once the GITD cured, I replaced the clip with the GITD piece.

I wonder however if you meant the blue "stuff" at the edge of the diffuser window; it came with FM34; it doesn't glow. I don't like it because it isn't even; but it doesn't show when the window is closed, nor disturb the function so I live with it.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 8, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Wot no pic ???
> Do your C2 a favour get yourself a custom lanyard .... Tekno_cowboy
> has a sales thread over at the Marketplace
> Look here
> ...



Thanks for the link - those are very very nice! Now to just pick the colors :duh2:. I'm thinking reds for my M60 and blues for my M60L....

Whoops - just got the pic back on my old post. Here are some more with an SW02. I find that it balances out the weight of the malkoffs very well...


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just picked up the C2 and the Malkoff M60 was conveniently on my doorstep also when I got home.

I bought the black one instead because it was the only one they had in stock but I think I like the color better than the HA. The black one looks a lot better in person than it did in the photos online.

I'll put up some pics later.

Quick question, do Malkoffs always have dust and debris inside the optic?

There appears to be dust, a tiny piece of dirt, and a small strand of cotton fiber.

I can actually faintly see a line in the center of the hotspot, which I assume is the cotton fiber.

I was hoping that being made in the USA and all that it would be fairly clean.

It's still nice though, but I'll admit that I am slightly disappointed.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 8, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Just picked up the C2 and the Malkoff M60 was conveniently on my doorstep also when I got home.
> 
> I bought the black one instead because it was the only one they had in stock but I think I like the color better than the HA. The black one looks a lot better in person than it did in the photos online.
> 
> ...



You did give Gene Malkoff a call re your issues before you posted here, right? And you were not satisfied so you thought you would post your problem in this thread? If you did not contact Gene, then by all means do so, and post back here what he said.

Bill


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 8, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> You did give Gene Malkoff a call re your issues before you posted here, right? And you were not satisfied so you thought you would post your problem in this thread? If you did not contact Gene, then by all means do so, and post back here what he said.
> 
> Bill



+1

Bill you are one of the most straight forward members on these boards, I always look forward to reading your posts. When someone posts a question that's been asked multiple times, you always jar their memory with a "USE THE SEARCH FEATURE" que, I love it. I know that's unrelated to these matters, but thought I'd share my admiration of your directness.

Back to the topic at hand, I've yet to encounter an issue with a Malkoff device. That being said, if I were to encounter one, I've been told Gene and Cathy are superb people to deal with regarding warranty and such. All my email correspondence with them after payment has been sublime; I second what Bill says. Contact them to resolve the matter, then make your judgment on their products.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 8, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> +1
> 
> Bill you are one of the most straight forward members on these boards, I always look forward to reading your posts. When someone posts a question that's been asked multiple times, you always jar their memory with a "USE THE SEARCH FEATURE" que, I love it. I know that's unrelated to these matters, but thought I'd share my admiration of your directness.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, I've yet to encounter an issue with a Malkoff device. That being said, if I were to encounter one, I've been told Gene and Cathy are superb people to deal with regarding warranty and such. All my email correspondence with them after payment has been sublime; I second what Bill says. Contact them to resolve the matter, then make your judgment on their products.:thumbsup:



Aw, gee. Thanks for your nice words.

Bill


----------



## Gene43 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, if you have a problem with one of my M60's. Please contact me. I will replace it or refund your purchase. Your choice.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> You did give Gene Malkoff a call re your issues before you posted here, right? And you were not satisfied so you thought you would post your problem in this thread? If you did not contact Gene, then by all means do so, and post back here what he said.
> 
> Bill



I was more asking a question than stating a problem.

I understand that if I have any problem he will take care of it, but what I asked, "Quick question, do Malkoffs always have dust and debris inside the optic?" I would still appreciate to have answered.

I was wondering if it was common for them to have debris under the optic, so that I could know whether mine was an anomaly or similar to the rest.

If it is common then there is no need to bother Gene.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyway, I just sent a PM to Gene.

I'm getting off topic though, so let's get this back on track to the C2 appreciation.

So far I love my C2.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 8, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I was more asking a question than stating a problem.
> 
> I understand that if I have any problem he will take care of it, but what I asked, "Quick question, do Malkoffs always have dust and debris inside the optic?" I would still appreciate to have answered.
> 
> ...



Finding such material inside the window of any flashlight, or drop-in is not well thought of on CPF. It generally shows lack of QA, and most flashlight makers try to avoid that complaint, and the better manufacturers, or dealers will go to any length of fix that kind of problem, once they know about it. No Malkoff M60's, or M30's, do not always have dust and debris inside the optic. Yes, yours is an anomoly, soon to be fixed if you take the appropriate action.

Bill


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Finding such material inside the window of any flashlight, or drop-in is not well thought of on CPF. It generally shows lack of QA, and most flashlight makers try to avoid that complaint, and the better manufacturers, or dealers will go to any length of fix that kind of problem, once they know about it. No Malkoff M60's, or M30's, do not always have dust and debris inside the optic. Yes, yours is an anomoly, soon to be fixed if you take the appropriate action.
> 
> Bill



Thanks.

I contacted Gene and he has offered to replace my M60.

Malkoff Devices is definitely up there with Peak LED Solutions for customer service.


----------



## LumenMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Gene & Cathy's Customer Support is outstanding ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sims2k (Oct 9, 2008)

tx101 said:


> I know where you can get a brand new C2 for $65.99 :nana:



Where ? I would buy another one....:twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 9, 2008)

*X 2! Well if it isn't black that is.*


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 9, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> .... what I asked, "Quick question, do Malkoffs always have dust and debris inside the optic?" I would still appreciate to have answered.


 
I only have one Malkoff, an M60, that I bought used from the MarketPlace.

No dust, no debris inside the optic.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2008)

My C2 will be permantly losing it's clip. I just don't want it on there.

Should I do the glow epoxy in the slot or go with a small trit?
*I just can't make up my mind between them.* 
Super bright for 2 hours followed by 8 more hours where I can plainly see it, or the same small glow for years to come reguardless of any light exposure?


----------



## mega_lumens (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm kind of having "hard" time getting use to the square body plus the awkward clip on the C2, just doesn't feel right in the hand. Does anyone know if the Z2 will take a 17670 cell like the C2 does?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes I believe so.


----------



## kurni (Oct 13, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Should I do the glow epoxy in the slot or go with a small trit?
> *I just can't make up my mind between them.*
> Super bright for 2 hours followed by 8 more hours where I can plainly see it, or the same small glow for years to come reguardless of any light exposure?



I don't have any trits so I can't speak about it. My GITD is ultra green V10 from glowinc.com and the "super bright" is only in the first few minutes. The remaining hours is far from "super bright".

I have to say however, I'm impressed by the "dim" glow; when I wake up very early in the morning (while it's still dark) I can still see the glow. Obvoiously my eyes is accustomed to the dark.

I didn't have to purposedly expose the GITD to light; somehow the room lighting provide enough exposure.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 13, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Super bright for 2 hours followed by 8 more hours where I can plainly see it, or the same small glow for years to come reguardless of any light exposure?



Bring on the later, you could be asleep for the 8 hrs where it's super bright.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2008)

+1 for the tritium over the glow powder

I"ll be epoxying a trit in the old clip location on my L2 body when I get some time. 
In this picture you can see that I replaced the "combat-ring" for a standard grip-ring and put a tritium vial in the area that was left open in my C2 body.....(far low right with blue trit)


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that looks really nice! Thanks for the pic.

Perhaps I could just cut the lug off of my combat ring instead of buying something else and have trits in 2 places?
:twothumbs

I have given a thought to putting the trit vial IN the glow epoxy and having both options in 1. I'd have to lay down a base layer of V10 and devcon 2 ton then lay the trit halfway in it then after it dries I could fill in the rest of the depth with just clear epoxy.
Sounds good anyways!


----------



## matt0 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know enough about tritium or V10 glow powder... but would it be possible to put the trit _in_ the V10/epoxy mix? If you left enough of it showing, you could still see the trit and the trit might also light up the glow epoxy...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW same thought at nearly the same time!


----------



## matt0 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol :laughing:


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Now I'm looking for the clickie tailcap to use with a multimode drop-in....the addiction continues....


----------



## outersquare (Oct 26, 2008)

what is the cheapest place to get a C2, simple black finish is fine

also, anyone put the defender strike bezel on a C2?


----------



## kurni (Oct 26, 2008)

outersquare said:


> what is the cheapest place to get a C2, simple black finish is fine



If I were you, I would contact [FONT=&quot]GenEric808[/FONT]; I purchased mine from him and he's very nice to deal with. I am guessing that he might have some factory-sealed ones laying around.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2008)

outersquare said:


> what is the cheapest place to get a C2, simple black finish is fine.


 
The MarketPlace.

Surefire Authorized Dealers are not allowed to discount.


----------



## totalazneclipse (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Hey everyone I'm new to the board and I just picked one up after my friend showed me his and reading this thread. It's crazy how many mods there are for just this one light. But I was wondering, I know that someone asked this earlier in this thread but I didn't see a answer when I was reading so I wanted to know:

Is there a 2 stage *clickie* for the C2?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



totalazneclipse said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to the board and I just picked one up after my friend showed me his and reading this thread. It's crazy how many mods there are for just this one light. But I was wondering, I know that someone asked this earlier in this thread but I didn't see a answer when I was reading so I wanted to know:
> 
> Is there a 2 stage *clickie* for the C2?



No body makes a two stage switch with clicky for the C2, at this time. There is the UNIQ Continuously Variable tailcap switch from Lighthound (.com). I have one of them that I use with my C2. It is neat, ramping smoothly up and down. It also allows tail standing. Use google, CPF only, at the top of every CPF page, to search for more info on this switch. To add, it is made in what appears to be Type III anodize, natural, so looks fine on the Type III anodized C2.

Welcome to CPF. Question, have you been lurking on CPF prior to joining?

Bill

Bill


----------



## totalazneclipse (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Thanks for the info and the welcome. I don't know if you consider it lurking, but I read a couple of pages on this thread after googling it and looked at some stuff a friend showed me using his login.

Why do you ask did I do something wrong?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



totalazneclipse said:


> Thanks for the info and the welcome. I don't know if you consider it lurking, but I read a couple of pages on this thread after googling it and looked at some stuff a friend showed me using his login.
> 
> Why do you ask did I do something wrong?



No, just interested. You did nothing wrong. I lurked for months before joining CPF. I was a "closet flashaholic" messing with Mags, and then Surefires in the 1980's.

Bill


----------



## totalazneclipse (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Cool cool. The C2 is my second light. I started with a L1D and it looks like the C2 won't be the last.


----------



## Force Attuned (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*

Received 2 brand new Malkoff M60's from the post office today. I now have 3 x M60's and a M60L.

One of the M60's will be going in a Surefire C2 I have on the way. Then I will have a total of 2 x C2's w/M60's. A great combination. Can't wait!!


----------



## mmmkay (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Its official. I'm a C2-HA crack addict.....*



 

 

 




 

 

 

 


 




Here's what I've been playing with for the last few hours.

Bottled water caps 

I made a P60/D26 module carrier with an empty film canister. Then an open ended illuminated bezel, and then the unmodified cap also fits on perfectly in the gap between the lens retaining ring and the bezel.

Lets it headstand and provide useful illumination too!


----------



## willrx (Nov 5, 2008)

Nifty. I like it.


----------



## JNewell (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's pictures of one I own and one my older son owns. Note the very early serial on the lower one in the pictures.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. I like the old one.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't see buying a C2 or a Malikoff...

But I am ordering HAIII (at least supposed) lights from DX lately.

HAIII just feels more quality!


----------



## NoFair (Nov 10, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I can't see buying a C2 or a Malikoff...
> 
> But I am ordering HAIII (at least supposed) lights from DX lately.
> 
> HAIII just feels more quality!


 
There have been quite a few good deals on HA C2s on the Marketplace lately.. 

It really is worth it, buying HA lights from DX will just postpone the inevitable 

Sverre


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey where do you guys find your cell extenders? I know Lighthound used to sell the spiked one, but I haven't seen any others anywhere. :thinking:

I think I might be getting a C3 soon, it was the FM34 that pushed me over the edge, that thing looks so sweat. :twothumbs

and I will be posting pics


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 11, 2008)

sadly I got mine from lighthound. it was on sale/clearance. But I have to say that the HA coating is very green on mine. not like the neutral grey of the C2.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 12, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> sadly I got mine from lighthound. it was on sale/clearance. But I have to say that the HA coating is very green on mine. not like the neutral grey of the C2.



I also got my tnc extenders from lighthound on clearance ($17 IIRC) - the HA is noticeably off on mine as well in the same way.

Here is the link to the tnc website and the extenders: http://tncproducts.com/hp_zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=72

Looks like they are sold out currently but email them to inquire and they should be pretty quick to get back to you. I was looking for an e2c adapter and they returned my email within 24 hours...

Great great accessory.


----------



## edc3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just found this thread yesterday - the same day I received my new C2-HA! I'd been lusting after one for some time. My Malkoff M60 should be delivered today providing me some flashlight fun this weekend. 

I seem to be in the minority with regards to clips on lights. I never use them. For me they make holding the light uncomfortable. The clip is already off my C2. 

On a side note, the C2 was my first order from OpticsHQ and the service couldn't have been better. I placed the order on Tuesday night, it shipped Wednesday and I had it on Thursday. I'll definitely be buying from them again.


----------



## AMRaider (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice score! You will not be disappointed. :twothumbs


----------



## edc3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks. I got the Malkoff today as well as an R2 dropin from Lumens Factory which will live in my 6P. I took a walk tonight down a street near my house with few street lights. The Malkoff in my C2 was fantastic. Although not as bright as the R2, I prefer the beam profile and the tint of the Malkoff. I'm very pleased with it and the C2 HA is a rock solid host for it. :rock:


----------



## kurni (Nov 22, 2008)

edc3 said:


> I seem to be in the minority with regards to clips on lights. I never use them. For me they make holding the light uncomfortable. The clip is already off my C2.



It's off mine tool; I replaced it with GITD.


----------



## edc3 (Nov 22, 2008)

kurni said:


> It's off mine tool; I replaced it with GITD.



I read that up-thread Kurni. Great idea. It looks cool. :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't forget to:


----------



## edc3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't forget to...trit?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been looking at this particular thread for a while now, and I have a question...? C2, HA III or not to HA III , that is the question. I am seriously thinking about picking one of these "gems" up someday soon.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 24, 2008)

Full on HAIII goodness!


----------



## willrx (Nov 24, 2008)

eBay has been good lately on these.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know the feeling, I have 8 or 9 different versions of the infamous ML1. Came close to pulling the trigger on a C2-HA, now I suppose I should try one. Will they fit 17670 or 18650?


----------



## RichS (Nov 24, 2008)

MARNAV1 said:


> I know the feeling, I have 8 or 9 different versions of the infamous ML1. Came close to pulling the trigger on a C2-HA, now I suppose I should try one. Will they fit 17670 or 18650?


You can fit a 17670 in the C2 - an 18650 will not fit.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 24, 2008)

17650 should be fine.

18650 requires boring but leaves the tube way way too thin at the grip ring so it's not reliable anymore!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 24, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> 17650 should be fine.
> 
> 18650 requires boring but leaves the tube way way too thin at the grip ring so it's not reliable anymore!



My M3 (actuallyL6 body) and an A19, and A14, were bored out for LG 18650 size, not protected cells like Pila 18650 which are larger diameter. Glad I stopped there and did not open up more for protected size.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I forget about unprotected cells, I'm too lazy to use them responsibly.

Actively trying NOT to explode these days. Must be getting old before my time.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well here is my latest. Early SF Centurion HA. Is there an earlier version than this? with noticeable style differences? 















Notice that it doesnt have the third flat.


----------



## Policetacteam (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok...I missed this thread when it originally started. So I'm going to try to remember all of my questions from reading this thread for the past 1/2 hour.

De Fab: Where are you getting the camo anodizing done???

Sgt Led: Tritium inserts! You my friend are a bigger gear nerd than me! I mean that as a complement! Did you think that up or did you see it somewhere!?! THAT IS VERY COOL! Could you possibly post a step by step with pictures for those of use who are not as mechanically inclined as you! That seriously is so cool! How difficult is it and where do you find the materials?

Solscud007: I love seeing my old GG&G Tactical Impact Device on your Strider M2. That is a fitting place for it! If that thing could tell stories you would be in awe!!!

And for whoever had the C2-CJ....what is that! I think I covered everything.

Oh wait...I also saw the lanyard thread from Tekno Cowboy! That is extremely cheap. I almost bought one from Wilson Combat and it was significantly more expensive. Tons of great information!


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Paul, Here is the C2-CJ

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2643583&postcount=347


It is a limited production made in sometime in 2001-2003. Not sure, going on info from Tempest.

If you are refering to DaFAB's Camo C2 and E2 then those are not custom annodizing. those were made by SF. Go look at every page in the rare/unusual Surefire thread in the collection section of the boards. lots of cool stuff to drool over. Like these, which are owned by size15's i believe.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1463768&postcount=9


----------



## Policetacteam (Dec 9, 2008)

Alright...that thing is sick!! Probably a stupid question but was does the "CJ" refer to? That thing is just awesome! Kind of a modern woodland camo with a bit of weirdness added! I like it!!


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 10, 2008)

Policetacteam said:


> Alright...that thing is sick!! Probably a stupid question but was does the "CJ" refer to? That thing is just awesome! Kind of a modern woodland camo with a bit of weirdness added! I like it!!



I believe the "CJ" refers to "Jungle Camo", but the wrong way around for some reason :thinking:. "Camo Jungle"...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 10, 2008)

yep. that is how I understand it as well. 

Oh also I just noticed, yesterday, that the old Centurion has mold/machining changes in the tailcap. Just like the round 6Ps the tailcap not only says "Laser Products" but it also does NOT have the two shallow channels above and below the knurling.

As seen here . . .
http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r160/tazambo/cpf_switches/SF_Z41_HA.jpg

from the tailcap list thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172202

So what would that Centurion Tailcap be called then?


----------



## Policetacteam (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice observation!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 22, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> yep. that is how I understand it as well.
> 
> Oh also I just noticed, yesterday, that the old Centurion has mold/machining changes in the tailcap. Just like the round 6Ps the tailcap not only says "Laser Products" but it also does NOT have the two shallow channels above and below the knurling.
> 
> ...


 




I don't know it's part# but I think it is the Non-Lock-Out-Tail-Cap
I just looked through all my tailcaps and found I have 9 different versions of this tailcap, but only one in HA...all others are black accept for the OD Green one on my 3P. 
I also noticed non of mine have the detent on the bottom of the tailcap like yours and all mine have the larger buttonhole....:thinking:..HAHA!!

This one has a very strange glossy HA finish..


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 31, 2008)

*The Best Single Mode Light?*

I just took the P60 lamp out of a C2-HA I was keeping in storage and dropped in a new M60W. *NICE! *I'm Typing by flashlight right now as I decided to try that big honkin' Z48 again since like having the tail stand capability. My JetBeam III-M-w might be just a bit jealous, but it knows it's loved too.

My new M60 (non W) with less than 5mins runtime will have to go on B/S/T. I was pretty sure I would be happy with the M60W, but I needed to test it for myself. I'm surprised that there is not more difference, the M60 has a pretty good tint but since I'm more romantic than tactical I had to go with the warmer glow of the M60W. The M60F in my other C2-HA though is very nice too, so it stays.


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 1, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> I can't keep myself from owning one. I get one, sell it then get another one. This is now my 4th one. Its a freakin' disease I tell you! The C2-HA has it all. Clip. Grip ring. Endless mods. Small size. I think I just need to hold on to this one. LOL. I got a 5 mode DX R2 drop in running in it.
> 
> Any other C2-HA addicts here?


 
*KDOG3* -- Yes. I'm but one more among a growing number of C2-HA addicts signing-in.  For the record, I want to COMMEND you on your superb taste in torches, my man! BTW ... That drop-in really _does_ spiff things up noticeably. Good move, Sir!

Wishing you many MORE years of C2-HA use/collecting, that is, until you've decided upon another model that supersedes it. 

Happy New Year! 

-Clive


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's me showing off a couple of beauties. The Ra really complements the M60/C2, providing flood, runtime and tail-standing, both lights with 123 protected rechageables compatibility.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jan 1, 2009)

Would you care to share what crenelated ring you are using on your c2 bezel? Thanks


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 1, 2009)

Found it here at CPF. Couldn't track back the link, but if you're interested just shoot an email to [email protected] and ask about it. Great service.
Shipped from Singapore, I believe, price was nice and came with a terrific tool key to unscrew the standard retaining ring. Just had to dunk the head in a cup of hot water, and it came off very easily. The new bezel fits perfectly.


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 2, 2009)

crocodilo said:


> Here's me showing off a couple of *beauties*.


 
*Crocodilo* -- D*AMN *those* are _indeed_ beautiful flashlights!!! I "second" Solscud007's interest in your C2's crenelated bezel; it really does enhance the looks of the torch ... and _then_ some! :thumbsup: Thanks for providing the photos and catEYEJ's e-mail address.

-Clive


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 12, 2009)

I_ really_ like the C2/M2/L5 style bodies too...:thumbsup:

Heres a new one I just added.










_Almost_ the whole collection...I have another one coming soon


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 12, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I_ really_ like the C2/M2/L5 style bodies too...:thumbsup:
> 
> Heres a new one I just added.
> 
> ...



Nice KL6. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 12, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice KL6. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill


 

Actually thats a KL5A with the stock surefire C-M adaptor replaced with a LEEF C-M adaptor.:wave:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 12, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Actually thats a KL5A with the stock surefire C-M adaptor replaced with a LEEF C-M adaptor.:wave:



Yes, of course. I did not take a good luck. KL6 is much larger. Thanks, for response.

Bill


----------



## willrx (Jan 12, 2009)

Those are really super! Haven't seen that many rare C2's in one place before. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Jan 12, 2009)

DeFab, is that black C2 HA?


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 12, 2009)

greenLED said:


> DeFab, is that black C2 HA?



Yep, it's a limited Emerson Surefire C2 in black HAIII. It came in a set with an Emerson knife.


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 28, 2009)

Out of all my lights, I have been using my C2 "dumbbell" quite a bit lately while upstate - winter gloves are no match for the sw01 - its PERFECT! :rock:

Malkoff M60WL under the hood.


----------



## auxcoastie (Mar 3, 2009)

276 said:


> This thread has made me tempted for one!



Minor zombie thread, but this thread made me cancel my order for a 6P and put in for a C2-HA. You guys are a sickness.lovecpf


----------



## kurni (Mar 3, 2009)

Mmm... I'm no longer that keen because Dereelight drop-in is rather dissapointing. I need a new gut for the beauty


----------



## auxcoastie (Mar 8, 2009)

Finally got my C2, and then added my P60L to it. I wanted the C2 instead of the C2L so I could get the Team Soldier version. Not overly special but looks cool to me, and of course had to get the HA version. Much cooler than the black Type II

SureFire C2-HA-TS with FM35 for night ops. (sweet)










And with the kit for medical runs this weekend's 2009 Baker 2 Vegas race . You just can't have to much gear for overnight medical support.


----------



## 325addict (Mar 8, 2009)

The C3-HA was my very first SureFire, and I LOVE IT :thumbsup:

For me, the ability to take 2X 17500s with more than double the capacity compared to RCR 123s (which never reach the capacity stated) is important.

Even with a Lumens Factory ES-9 lamp assembly, runtime will hardly be over half an hour.... that's my point in _all_ RCR123 setups.

I like the incan versions of the C3 and the C2. I would not swap the stock P90 for a LED-drop in. The light they have is SOO good 

The length of the C3 can, however, be a little bit too much. For all these occasions, the C2 is rightieright 

I think, you too will like the C3 when you like your C2 so much. Just get one, buy a few AW 17500s for it, and see for yourself, that runtime has doubled compared to the C2 with the same lamp in it 


Timmo.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got my Z48, slapped it on my C2-HA w/ FM34, and must say, this is the "toughest"/Best Looking" light I own now, and would gladly put it into competion with any other SF's as far as "attractivness" goes. I think i fell in love with my C2...again!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 25, 2009)

It IS a great switch isn't it!

You know it fits on my U2 as well. Yep a tailstanding U2 option, not the right color but it works.


----------



## NoFair (Mar 26, 2009)

It is a great light:thumbsup: 

Got a F23 beamshaper on the way for mine. 

I have a red filter on it at times and the warm white M30W works better with a red filter then the cooler tints.

The beamshapers and filters also protect the lens when it is tossed in a bag for traveling as well.


----------



## bloke-gear.com (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice photos guys. Made me start to play around with my C2 again. Here's mine with a KT1 turbohead and a SW02 tailcap.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 26, 2009)

OK, here's the pic's showcasing my newly acquired Z48 (it IS nice, Sgt. LED!!!) on my C2, and my new SF lego "C4-HA" w/ an M60 LOLA" 







(the beam on the M60 is much better than that of the MN15, and the beam on the N1 is just as nice, though not as big, and obviously not as bright. I think the beam on my N1 actually out throws my MN15!). The two Combat rings hide the black A19, and while they may look awkward, really make the light alot more useablble and easier to handle! Hope you enjoy the eye-candy! Nice light bloke-gear! (I want an SW02 ()


----------



## write2dgray (Mar 29, 2009)

crocodilo said:


> Here's me showing off a couple of beauties. The Ra really complements the M60/C2, providing flood, runtime and tail-standing, both lights with 123 protected rechageables compatibility.



What is the little light on the right and what cells does it take? Looks like a nice compact model.

I am thinking of getting a C2 or a C3, what would you guys recommend for a first real LED and any upgrades to it?

- David


----------



## kurni (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome to CPF 

Little light = Ra Twisty as you can read from the bazel in the picture  It is one of many popular compact lights in CPF.

C2 / C3 dropin = Malkoff; there are many models. I am disappointed with Dereelight so I cannot recommend it although it looks good on paper.

Feel free to visit the welcome mat; it contains good FAQs.


----------



## write2dgray (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooo, I like those Ra lights. Particularly the Ra Clicky and EDC, I lean more towards clicks than twists. I read the Ra on the bezel, but thought it was just a head upgrade.

Thanks for the welcome and the link. I will spend some time looking over the welcome mat. I have a half dozen or so DX LEDs, but I'm looking at getting something a little higher quality down the road.

Cheers,
David


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 8, 2009)

Without starting new threads, I need to remove the C2 clip because it won't work with my holster system. I called SF and the rep did advise me that if the clip is removed there is a plastic piece that won't be retained thus compromising water resistance in the head. I didn't want to compromise water tightness so I never removed the clip. What can I do to solve this issue (without cutting the clip to retain that plastic piece)?


----------



## edc3 (Apr 8, 2009)

I removed my clip soon after I got my C2. The space where the clip was is way below the o-ring so I don't see what it would have to do with water resistance.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 8, 2009)

edc3 said:


> I removed my clip soon after I got my C2. The space where the clip was is way below the o-ring so I don't see what it would have to do with water resistance.



That is what I thought, but the SF rep told me that the gap in the notch where the clip hooks into does create space for water to possibly enter, and that is the reason why they added that "T" shaped plastic piece to plug the gap. I'm not sure if he was over hyping this issue or not? I also want to know if this is really a non issue?


----------



## Owen (Apr 8, 2009)

It's the E series lights that removing the clip leaves a gap for the bezel o-ring to squeeze into, and become misshapen-hence compromising the seal formed by that o-ring. 
Removing the clip should have no effect on the water resistance of the C2, whose bezel seal is made by an o-ring well forward of the clip/base of the bezel.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 8, 2009)

Owen said:


> It's the E series lights that removing the clip leaves a gap for the bezel o-ring to squeeze into, and become misshapen-hence compromising the seal formed by that o-ring.
> Removing the clip should have no effect on the water resistance of the C2, whose bezel seal is made by an o-ring well forward of the clip/base of the bezel.



Thanks for the explanation. I'm confident now that I'll have no issues.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got a HA C2 from a forum member. I LOVE THIS LIGHT!


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 10, 2009)

My custom Surefire C2 with M60 and 17670 rechargeable. Free lumens for this "poor" college student. This C2 is most powerful light at the time being. (I want to get a Z58 but it's $$$, and buying a new holster called Cyclops.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 10, 2009)

NoFair said:


> It is a great light:thumbsup:
> 
> Got a F23 beamshaper on the way for mine.
> 
> ...



Just noticed this post. My F23 came today and I have been trying it out with various appropriate SF heads. Have not used it with my C2 body yet, but tried it out with my 18650 TB body with C2 head and Malkoff M30. Nice flood, but not too floody as this is a medium beamshaper, unlike the F24, or FM34, which are wide beamshapers.

Bill


----------



## Owen (Apr 11, 2009)

So....what does the beam through a F23 look like compared to a F24 or FM34?



mega_lumens said:


> Free lumens for this "poor" college student.


Good job going for all quality gear in spite of the budget:thumbsup:
Having a few good lights, even if you have to wait to buy them, beats having a growing pile of cheap ones that just disappoint you in the long run.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 11, 2009)

The F23's beam is not so diffused as F24, FM34. There is a huge center spot, maybe 5X size of non beamshaped center spot. Easy on the eyes but bright enough to light up a room. Eliminates, or rather smoothes out the cut off associated with most reflector beams, the tunnel beam, so to speak. With a Malkoff M30 it makes center beam wider yet. Reduces lux, of course, and I get 10-15% reduction in output as measured by bounce with lightmeter. 10% loss using Malkoff M30 and medium beamshaper. I do not have an F24, lost it awhile back, but do recall that beam was much more diffused.

Bill


----------



## hurricane (Apr 20, 2009)

Just bought a C2-HA ... amazing little light, built like a tank. I'll be doing the M-60 drop-in very soon. 220 lumens out of a light that small is too cool to pass up. So now I have 2 SureFires ... I know, I know amazing. So where does one find an SW01 tail cap? SureFire doesn't make them anymore - right?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 20, 2009)

You are correct. You have to stalk the marketplace.

Sometimes you have to buy a light you don't want just to get one and then sell off the other bits. It's a pain but you have to do what you have to do to get what you want.


----------



## ptirmal (Apr 20, 2009)

This one has been through some changes. From a KT2 mn21 running off of 2x18650's and a cell extender with the z41...







To a p91 with z58 running on 2x18500's and a FM35...






I like this setup much better. Don't need the throw the KT2 had to offer, the p91 throws as far as I need, the p90 even more. Might try out a malkoff m60w to replace the p91, I like the incan lamps for the color rendition outside when I walk my dog. I think the z58 was the biggest improvement.


----------



## bullfrog (Apr 20, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Just bought a C2-HA ... amazing little light, built like a tank. I'll be doing the M-60 drop-in very soon... So where does one find an SW01 tail cap? SureFire doesn't make them anymore - right?



Congrats on the C2 - they rule! You will be blown away when you pop that M60 in - its gorgeous! I'm a fan of the M60W (warm) - mine is a beautiful rosey yellow and totally worth the loss in lumens for the color. Love it.

On the SW01 - its just pure luck when they come up over on the Marketplace. Just logging in at the right time and being a quick typer. Thats how I got my three


----------



## jcs71 (Apr 23, 2009)

Man you talk about sheer torture looking at all these threads about the C2. :hairpull: I have come to the conclusion that I will get one, one way or another. I think I will end up selling my 6PD light minus the Malkoff bulb inside it to help fund the C2 in HA III finish.

DaFABRICATA;
I love your collection of C2's that you have with all the different logos. There is another one that you night want to get. It is sold in the NRA store. They have both the black and HA III finished ones with the NRA logo on them. That is the one I am thinking of getting.

Man it is going to take at least a month to get enough toy money to get one but it will be worth it.:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ooh really? got links? oh wait found it. Nevermind I read too quickly I thought you has said "Black HA" not Black AND HA.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 29, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Congrats on the C2 - they rule! You will be blown away when you pop that M60 in - its gorgeous! I'm a fan of the M60W (warm) - mine is a beautiful rosey yellow and totally worth the loss in lumens for the color. Love it.
> 
> On the SW01 - its just pure luck when they come up over on the Marketplace. Just logging in at the right time and being a quick typer. Thats how I got my three



Just ordered the M60 ... seconds ago. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 30, 2009)

So are the HA-BK C2's that hard to come by? How expensive do they usually run? Sounds like a sweet light!


----------



## hurricane (May 7, 2009)

Just dropped my M60 in my C2-HA - WOW, what a light. Makes my U2 Ultra seem like a sissy light. That's a lot of power in a very small package. The C2 is such a cool little light - nice looking too.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 19, 2009)

Going to give this thread a little  because I got my first C2(black) yesterday and love it. I am really liking the tactical grip, and pocket clip. Its a shame I still do not own a malkoff(although do have one for a mag) I think I will have to crack down soon and get one. Well, now I can be part of this thread


----------



## greenLED (May 19, 2009)

Cosmo, is that HA-BK, or Type II?
(we need pics)


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 19, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## greenLED (May 19, 2009)

If there's anything sexier than a C2... it's a C2 in black:

*DROOL!
*
:thanks: for the pics, Cosmo


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 19, 2009)

Ahah yah I must admit it is a very nice light


----------



## Blindasabat (May 19, 2009)

I was just going to ask "why I watch this thread like a hawk, periododically search the B/S/T for C2's, and bookmark them..." but then I saw Cosmo's post.

That is why.

Hot Tomales. Thanks for the pics Cosmo.

I will get one ...eventually.


----------



## greenLED (May 19, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> I was just going to ask "why I watch this thread like a hawk, periododically search the B/S/T for C2's, and bookmark them..." but then I saw Cosmo's post.


one of these days, I'm gonna lose my self-control (again)...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 19, 2009)

After I get out of the shower more teasing pictures coming! 

Get the credit card out.


----------



## Kestrel (May 19, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> After I get out of the shower more teasing pictures coming!


Remember, this is a flashlight forum.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 19, 2009)

Damn... why do I keep getting confused and logging in the wrong forum

Anyways all I got for 10 O'clock at night






You have the right to be a kick *** light

d

Getting a little wet





We all need to relax and smoke the night away


Ring of fire!


In hand tactical style.


----------



## greenLED (May 20, 2009)

Must... resist...


----------



## gsxrac (May 20, 2009)

Yep ever since I got my first I find myself bookmarking good deals on them and putting them on my Ebay watch list? Now just to find another C2-HABK and il be SET! Oops wait no, I will still need a C3?:sigh:


----------



## jp2515 (May 20, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Yep ever since I got my first I find myself bookmarking good deals on them and putting them on my Ebay watch list? Now just to find another C2-HABK and il be SET! Oops wait no, I will still need a C3?:sigh:



I did it the other way around, I have a C3 but now I want a C2!  I'm addicted!!!


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 6, 2009)

*The C2-HA is the BEST!! * ...BUT I must admit Malkoff has a lot to do with it. 

*HOWEVER,* the C3 nuts that keep crashing this thread have forced me to add a C3 to my wish-list. It may be a good Malkoff host BUT, I'm buying it to have another *Incan* option. 

 ...Well the M6 is a little big sometimes and the C2s have LEDs.

OK Depending on what batteries I use I'll probably keep a LED drop-in handy as well.


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 6, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> I did it the other way around, I have a C3 but now I want a C2!  I'm addicted!!!



Well, its in the mail :twothumbs :thumbsup:

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 6, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Well, its in the mail :twothumbs :thumbsup:
> 
> :devil::devil::devil:



Time to pimp my light!  FM34, Z48 clicky, did I miss anything?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 7, 2009)

Tritium.


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 7, 2009)

And a Malkoff :naughty:


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 7, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> And a Malkoff :naughty:



I have one, a M30WF and its currently residing in my C3 and powered by some extra AA Eneloops.


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 7, 2009)

LoL but one is never enough? Im stilll in search of a C2 HA-BK :thinking:


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 7, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Tritium.



YES!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 8, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> Time to pimp my light!  FM34, Z48 clicky, did I miss anything?



And now the light has arrived. Z58 clicky and SF P60L currently installed.


----------



## Kwanon13 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I never, ever, saw this thread...


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kwanon13 said:


> I wish I never, ever, saw this thread...




Too late!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2009)

:candle: A C2 died today. Don't mix primaries and gunpowder.





He has ceased to be! ‘E’s expired and gone to meet ‘is maker! ‘E’s a stiff! Bereft of life, ‘e rests in peace! ‘Is flashaholic processes are now ‘istory! ‘E’s off the primaries! ‘E’s kicked the bucket, ‘e’s shuffled off ‘is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin’ choir invisibile!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 18, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> :candle: A C2 died today. Don't mix primaries and gunpowder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*WTF!!!*

How the hell did that happen???

Did you have it bored for 18650's?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 18, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> :candle: A C2 died today. Don't mix primaries and gunpowder.



That, sir, is _very impressive._

That's some serious damage!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2009)

I was put to a task, test to failure. My favorite! :devil:

I went from casual use, to hard use, to abusive use, to ridiculously destructive, to beyond. It was a very tough light but eventually everything finds it's point of no return in such a test.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 18, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I was put to a task, test to failure. My favorite! :devil:
> 
> I went from casual use, to hard use, to abusive use, to ridiculously destructive, to beyond. It was a very tough light but eventually everything finds it's point of no return in such a test.



Do you have the details of this test?  In its own thread, if need be.

Looks like quite a clean break

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> :candle: A C2 died today. Don't mix primaries and gunpowder.


 
Wow Sarge... since you brought death to this thread, I'll try to bring some life:naughty: Find a machinist to cut tail threads on the remains and make a C2 based 3P.

I love the C2 too. Here's some pics...











The Emerson uses a Nailbender Cree UV drop-in. That way I'll use it and hopefully it won't get as many dings.

The KT1 lego uses a Seoul tower mod I built... looks like I built it too It functions flawlessly though. A very good thrower with a great wide spill. The magic is really the way the scallops on the KT1 match with the SW01 fatty. It feels great in the hand... any fans of "The Office" out there...

I just wish I could justify the cost of an orange C2. They look so beautiful. To those who have them... does the orange finish seem like HA or type II


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 18, 2009)

1wrx7 said:


> The KT1 lego uses a Seoul tower mod I built... looks like I built it too


Love it! The home-made LOOKING mods have a special kind of charm. will I see it this weekend?

I really need to stop following this thread. I will not only have to get a C2 HA, but also a matching KL3 HA that I will then gave to get modded. Now THAT deserves another


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jun 18, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> Love it! The home-made LOOKING mods have a special kind of charm. will I see it this weekend?
> 
> I really need to stop following this thread. I will not only have to get a C2 HA, but also a matching KL3 HA that I will then gave to get modded. Now THAT deserves another


 

You'll see both of them this weekend:devil: Good call on the bug spray... to anyone who's:thinking:.. check here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220228

If you're in the area, stop by... it will be fun


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm convinced the C2 is a very good light. Yet I resist it personally and would prefer the M2 instead.

As far as LED dropins are concerned, depending on dropin model, the C2 bezel may not be able to screw in completely. Have been told this is especially the case with Malkoff and some LF modules.

I only have experience with the M2 bezel, but luckily there is no fitting problem with any LF LED dropins. My only concern would be the heat-resisting capability of the shock isolating rubber inside the bezel, in incandescent setups. BTW, the current style M2 bezel also gives excellent grip.

I too agree the C3 is a bit too long for EDC. Plus I don't seem to know any good configurations to use it in stock form. My custom C3 config would be similar to any generic 2x18650 body config, ie. to add an extender, swap the stock bezel with the M2 one, and (maybe) use a clicky. Would be sticking to 17670s and primarily incandescent HOLAs. Quality D26 LED dropins would also be considered, for long-distance night cruising purposes.

The large KT bezel is great, but citing focusing problems (depending on bulb module), I would stay away from it.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 18, 2009)

The drop-ins don't need shock isolation (no filament to worry about), and it has a negative effect on thermal transfer in most cases. The regular bezel is better, IMO.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 18, 2009)

The C2/C3/M2 stlye lights are some of my favorite lights!

Since I am getting all the lights in order for the lower michigan get-together tomorrow, I figured I'd join in the fun of this great thread and took some pics.

Heres all mine in various forms..


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> The C2/C3/M2 stlye lights are some of my favorite lights!
> 
> Since I am getting all the lights in order for the lower michigan get-together tomorrow, I figured I'd join in the fun of this great thread and took some pics.
> 
> Heres all mine in various forms..




Damn Tim, make me regret not going!!! I hate being poor/broke!!!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 19, 2009)

C2, Detonator extender, SF primaries, Z58 Clicky, Turbohead/MN 15 = 

Damn now I want another C3 so I can house my Malkoffs :devil:


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 19, 2009)

Now thats what I'm talkin bout - AWESOME! :devil:

Great picture!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> :candle: A C2 died today. Don't mix primaries and gunpowder.


 
Looks like you could still salvage the tailcap & bezel.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 21, 2009)

The bezel failed the steel toe boot + brick wall testing.
I think the tailcap passed the septic tank test but I still can't find it.

I take my testing serious you know.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 21, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I think the tailcap passed the septic tank test but I still can't find it.
> 
> I take my testing serious you know.


 






What?....Did you eat it?...how did it end up in the crapper?:duh2:oo::sick2::green:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 21, 2009)

I had a young helper.............:shrug:

I think all kids love to flush stuff.


----------



## Owen (Jun 22, 2009)

That's just...wrong


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 22, 2009)

Finally got to try out a C2 hands-on at the SE Michigan get-together last weekend. It is harder all the time to keep from buying a C2. But then I know I will want an HA KL3 to match.


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 23, 2009)

When I first got my C3, I was unimpressed. It's definitely growing on me. I swapped heads with my M2, so I guess now I have a lego and a C2. Now if only I could find some 17500 LiFePO4 cells, I might even be able to run the P91 in the C3 with rechargables without needing an extender. :devil:


----------



## oren1s (Jun 23, 2009)

Demmm this thread 

It cost me more than a $100.... Just ordered a new C2 + Z58

I have M2 with M60 (before mass production) , so now i'll use the C2 with M60 and want for the M2 LF IMR9 bulb with Leefbody 2x18650.... C system and then i want M3 head and a Leef..... 

Where can i find a Leef in HA III finish?

I'm sure its addiction, i'm trying to cure. I have found a way.... not 100% cure but.... just buying some light and getting away for few mounts and then return to get updated. However i'm just reading now for few days and loosing my balance 


You guys are to blame LOL

Thanks


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2009)

oren1s said:


> Where can i find a Leef in HA III finish?


 
Your best bet is to create a Want To Buy topic over at the CPF MarketPlace. Lighthound.com is the only place you can get new Leef bodies, but they're sold out. You missed the last run of Leef bodies, and there's a good chance that the last run was literally that.

You'd have an easier time scoring a FiveMega body. But I don't believe those are available in HA. Try Lighthound again, or contact fellow CPFer Nite. Good luck.


----------



## oren1s (Jun 23, 2009)

lighthound don't have HA Grey C tail C had, only nutural.... Does the M2 head wil fit Leefbody C tail M head???


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2009)

oren1s said:


> lighthound don't have HA Grey C tail C head, only nutural.... Does the M2 head will fit Leefbody C tail M head???


 
No. For the M2 bezel, you need a body that's C-head compatible.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually posted a photo of my green tinged C2 in another thread, but thought I'd see what C2 fans think. Was there a period when SF's OD HA was greener, as opposed to the gray tone it has now? Are these common or more scarce? Anyone else out there have a "greenie"? 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 31, 2009)

outersquare said:


> anyone put the defender strike bezel on a C2?



Yea. It looks something like this:


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 31, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Yea. It looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
oo:...SSCCCHHHHWWWWWEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## 276 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow that looks really nice!!


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 31, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Yea. It looks something like this:


ElectronGuru, you're killing me! I've been eyeing the C2-HA version on your sales thread since I have a couple of 6P's bored for 18650 and running an M60 with the other running a P7 so... it seems almost a logical next step for me to get a C2-HA bored for 18650 to run my drop-in's... the C2's look fantastic!

But, I've been willing myself not to pull the trigger since I'm trying to save some funds for a vacation this year... 

MUST RESIST!!!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 1, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> ElectronGuru, you're killing me!
> 
> MUST RESIST!!!




Sorry Dude! :devil:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay guys, here are a few C2-HA's (factory dark gray, not black). What do you think of the new lighting technique?:





​



*click image for a larger view*


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Okay guys, here are a few C2-HA's. What do you think of the new lighting technique?:...


 
Best way to describe it would be Alice in Wonderland having a nightmare, with all the chess pieces replaced by C2s.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 2, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Okay guys, here are a few C2-HA's. What do you think of the new lighting technique?:
> *click image for a larger view*


 



That looks sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## willrx (Aug 2, 2009)

Brilliant! Love it.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 2, 2009)

Electronguru...where can you get the flat C2-BK? Are those Type III HA???


----------



## Chodes (Aug 2, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> Electronguru...where can you get the flat C2-BK? Are those Type III HA???




Do you have avatars/signatures turned off? 

If so , you would not see this in Electronguru's post:

"*Feeler*: Custom Black Hard Anodized Surefire's: 6P, 9P, Z2, C2, C3 + 6PD, C2D, & Z2D"


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 2, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> Electronguru...where can you get the flat C2-BK? Are those Type III HA???



That would be Type III anodize, the only sulfuric anodize process known as HA. There is no type I, or II HA. That said, you are mostly correct in your question, and I only bring this up cause it is nice to share info with CPF'ers. :twothumbs

Bill


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. To be clear:

The first image (single C2) is 100% type II *black*, known as C2-BK

The second image (multiple C2's) is 100% type III *gray*, known as C2-HA. They are NOT the custom ones which are still in development. The latest batch of C2-HA are factory fresh and came out darker than we're used to seeing. The darkness of the photo emphasizes this.

I hope to have a third image (not yet possible) which will be C2-HA-BK.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 2, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Sorry for the confusion. To be clear:
> 
> The first image (single C2) is 100% type II *black*, known as C2-BK
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Electron...so the one's on the chess board came that dark from SF???


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 2, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> so the one's on the chess board came that dark from SF???




Viewed in person in medium indirect sunlight, the darkest ones are quite a deep gray, but not dark enough to be considered black. Photoshoping the darkness out of the [same] image yields a view much closer to [viewed under direct light] reality. They look darker than this in natural indoor light:








Another way to see the difference is this talcap shot. The HA on the left is the 'old' natural. The HA on the right is closer to the 'new' natural:







So yes, SF made a change. But perhaps not as far as you might be hoping. Keep in mind that this is all natural HA, a complex process with a variety of variables that effect shade (including the metal itself), and with a complete lack of dye to compensate for any influences. Next years or next batches color may again be lighter or darker still.

When I'm farther along with this new technique, I'll photograph the entire set under the same lighting and photographic conditions so it will be easy to differentiate.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I finally cracked haha and bought a C2-BK. Malkoff M60 soon!


----------



## 325addict (Aug 5, 2009)

I started with one C3-HA and now, in the meantime, bought no less than THREE C2-HA's 

Although not spectacular in the States, it is quite exceptional in the Netherlands, where Surefire is extremely expensive.... (that's the reason why I buy them either from CPF Marketplace or from the German eBay-site!)

The C2 is one of my favorite Surefires. It is compact, you can drop in any D26 module you like, but it has a lack of runtime sometimes... then, I take the C3 


Timmo.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 5, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Okay guys, here are a few C2-HA's (factory dark gray, not black). What do you think of the new lighting technique?:
> 
> 
> *click image for a larger view*


how did you light that?

i must say that is one of THE nicest pictures i have seen here. It looks like..."Surefire....we mean business"

or "Dont mess with surefire"

or 

"Checkmate"


so many caption possibilities there

Crenshaw


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Now I need a regular C2-HA!!!


----------



## Blindasabat (Aug 6, 2009)

I have now joined the "club" after catching a good deal on the marketplace. I love the ergonomics of this thing. Now for the 18650 body...


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 6, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> how did you light that?
> 
> i must say that is one of THE nicest pictures i have seen here.



:thanks:

I used a flashlight, actually - in a very specific way. More soon...


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 6, 2009)

I must be insane, picked up a C2 bezel for my M2 (better for pocket carry). Now ready for another Malkoff! Decisions, Decisions lovecpf


----------



## sims2k (Aug 8, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Yea. It looks something like this:



Where do you buy the defender bezel for the C2 ?


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 8, 2009)

sims2k said:


> Where do you buy the defender bezel for the C2 ?



You can purchase the defender bezels at the marketplace. That's how I got mines.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 8, 2009)

You want one yet after reading this thread???


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 9, 2009)

If I ever find a black C2-HA body for sale I may not be able to resist. I think that and that new KX3 head would be the shizzle, expecially if I can upgrade the emittier in the KX3 to a XPG....


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> If I ever find a black C2-HA body for sale I may not be able to resist. I think that and that new KX3 head would be the shizzle, expecially if I can upgrade the emittier in the KX3 to a XPG....


 
Check out ElectronGuru's Sigline.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Check out ElectronGuru's Sigline.


 

Oh yeah, I've definetly browsed that thread, but I meant actual Surefire black HA. They had an Emerson knife combo but it was too much $$$$

I'm considering selling my brand new LX2 for a C2/Malkoff set up. We'll see...


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 10, 2009)

Group Shot


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 10, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> Group Shot


 
Old finned bezel...Me likie! Now you just need to order an A19 (and some combat rings to hide it), and an M60 for that C3!!! I have the same turbo head, but my (only) MN15 is already employed in my M6, thanks to JS. So my only option is to use it as a 4 cell light...but the M60 puts out a sick beam!!!


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 11, 2009)

angelofwar

Ah the M2, got it for a darn good deal. Couldn't pass it up. 

The C2 currently has a M60L mounted inside it and the C3 Turbohead is running a MN15 (got it for cheap with a Lumens Factory lamp too). Sooner or later I will get a M30W for the C3. 

Centurions = perfect M60/M30 hosts. Now I have this urge to get another


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm fighting my urge to get a C2-HA...


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 11, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm fighting my urge to get a C2-HA...


 
Buy a used one on the MP, and throw a malkoff in it...then you can EDC it, and won't feel bad about it getting messed up, yet you know it'll work when you need it to...


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 11, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm fighting my urge to get a C2-HA...



Everyone needs one.... or two. Don't say we didn't warn you that it might be addicting!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> Centurions = perfect M60/M30 hosts. Now I have this urge to get another


 
I can't agree. Don't get me wrong, Gene's brass beauties are magnificent. Besides my recently aquired M60W MC-E Warm, I have a handmade M60 that used to reside in my C2. But due to the tiny gap that you get with a Malkoff drop-in, when you screw the bezel back down, the clip on my C2 loosened ever so slightly. Enough to create more wiggle and a bit less tension than I was comfortable with. Purely a subjective thing. But I decided my 6P would make a better host, since it has no clip to loosen. Swapped out the P61 in my 6P with the M60 in my C2. Clip on my C2 tightened up noticeably.

I've seen some aftermarket drop-ins that claimed to be Surefire-compatible. But when you tighten the bezel, it only screws down half-way! Gene's LED drop-ins are far better than any aftermarket ones I've ever used. If money wasn't so tight, I'd buy more of his products.


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 20, 2009)

I've lost... I can't believe I've lost!
Lost the battle to resist the C2-HA 
I have a listing in WTB at the MP looking for a Z58 and will put a Malkoff under the hood...
Which Malkoff I'm still undecided on.
Oh and Maybe a SS bezel...
My wallet says no but my head says yes!


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 20, 2009)

Ctrain said:


> I've lost... I can't believe I've lost!
> Lost the battle to resist the C2-HA
> I have a listing in WTB at the MP looking for a Z58 and will put a Malkoff under the hood...
> Which Malkoff I'm still undecided on.
> ...


 
Go with the M60F...put's out a nicer, more pleaseant (useable) beam than the M60, at the loss of a little throw...IMHO


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 20, 2009)

I was thinking that... Although I like a bit of throw in my lights I think my LX2 probably has the M60 covered. I've used an M60 before and I'm keen to try the M60F


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 20, 2009)

M60W !!!!!!!!!!!


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:




Free beamshot for you!


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 20, 2009)

NICE!! Hey man, how's that compare to your LX2? Any help is appreciated... Malkoffs are pretty $$$(and worth every cent) but I wanna make sure I choose right  warm does look nice tho!!!


DimeRazorback said:


> M60W !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> ...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 20, 2009)

Click the link in my sig line :thumbsup:

Save them, and compare away! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm... LX2 is about 200 lumens. Gene's M60W MC-E Warm is over 400. In both cases, those are actual lumens. 

Ironically, the LX2 might seem brighter since it's built for throw while the M60W is flood.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish I had a Malkoff MCE Warm


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I wish I had a Malkoff MCE Warm


 
Yeah it's great!

I love mine! :twothumbs


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 21, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Yeah it's great!
> 
> I love mine! :twothumbs



I should stop clicking on this thread, its giving my wallet a bad day  and making me want to buy more stuff :devil:


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm really leaning towards the M60W... Just hope I don't notice too much a drop in lumens.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 21, 2009)

Ctrain said:


> I'm really leaning towards the M60W... Just hope I don't notice too much a drop in lumens.



It really comes down to your own sensitivity to blue. The none W is more intense but it tints everything and in my case, makes me want to squint. Its sort of like a scratchy speaker that can play louder. On a PA (public announcement) system, sound quality doesn't matter as much as people being able to hear the words.


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahhh I should be fine then considering I'm slightly color blind with a Green Red Blue deficiency! And before you all laugh... At least in my world all Surefire ano matches!!


----------



## JBorneu (Aug 21, 2009)

Ctrain said:


> Ahhh I should be fine then considering I'm slightly color blind with a Green Red Blue deficiency! And before you all laugh... At least in my world all Surefire ano matches!!



Green, red AND blue deficiency? Do you see in black&white? Because, as far as I know, green, red and blue are the only three colors we actually see, we fantasize the rest (well, to be honest, I'm colorblind too and I only see red and blue, no green at all for me - so I buy everything I can in warm white, 'cause for my eyes, warm LED's seem to put out more light than cool whites).

To keep this post the slightest bit on topic: I've already bought 2 HA Z41 swithes (for my Solarforce lights), but the rest of the light is going to have to wait untill I can afford one bored to fit 18650's.


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeh its true! Only with quite dark shades of those colors... For example Green will look brown. But its only very slight. You sound like you have the same problem as my dad...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 21, 2009)

How do you know what brown looks like :thinking:

(not having a go, that's a serious question)


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 21, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> I should stop clicking on this thread, its giving my wallet a bad day  and making me want to buy more stuff :devil:


 
just do it, JP...why would they make a thread "It's official, I'm a C2-HA Addict", if it wasn't one of the baddest lights EVER!!!


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 22, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> just do it, JP...why would they make a thread "It's official, I'm a C2-HA Addict", if it wasn't one of the baddest lights EVER!!!



Yes sir I'm addicted! Now for some strange reason, a SW02 and a KL5A are on their way to me now. 

Hi my name is JP2515 and I'm a flashaholic (aka Centurion addict)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 22, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 24, 2009)

Just finished a set of images with particular emphasis on color/shade accuracy. You can really see how much HA varies from part to part:















*

This is how the recent production C2-HA's look:*





​


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 24, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Just finished a set of images with particular emphasis on color/shade accuracy. You can really see how much HA varies from part to part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Awesome!!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 24, 2009)

Dan... I nearly passed out with those pics!

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 25, 2009)

You forgot to put a picture of the U2 tailcap. Clickie BK-HA


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think he is selling them :thinking:


----------



## Norm (Aug 25, 2009)

Is often used as a sign of appreciation.
Norm


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

Norm said:


> Is often used as a sign of appreciation.
> Norm



Me??


----------



## Norm (Aug 25, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Me??


Post# 442


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

Norm said:


> Post# 442



I'm confused now! 

I thought by your reference, that you were suggesting that someone was unappreciative of his hard work with the photos that he put together.

Due to the fact that it was under my post, I assumed that it was directed at me... but with your current reference to post #442 I am assuming that you were just thinking aloud??
Along with showing your own appreciation??

Set it straight for me!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 25, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm confused now!
> 
> I thought by your reference, that you were suggesting that someone was unappreciative of his hard work with the photos that he put together.
> 
> ...



Norm is responding to your post #445, where it looked like you were responding to post #442, when you said, " I don't think he is selling them".

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

I get it now! :thumbsup:

No, I was referring to post #444, which was above my post, hence no quotation 


Just to put it back on topic!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 25, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> You forgot to put a picture of the U2 tailcap. Clickie BK-HA



This is a work in progress, evolving as my collection grows.

This was the last set of shots:










I should have BK-HA options when were finished making them. Course, its getting pretty crowded for 800 pixels. I may do them as a separate 'planel'.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Those C-2s sure look fine . I"ll be picking one up very soon .Thanks for the pics .


----------



## Norm (Aug 25, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Norm is responding to your post #445, where it looked like you were responding to post #442, when you said, " I don't think he is selling them".
> Bill


Thanks Bill, exactly. :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I decided to use my *1000th post*  for one of the best threads on CPF. My 3-flats C3-BK was what really got me into this forum. I would argue that the C3 is the finest, most adaptable flashlight that SureFire has ever made. I recently added a C3-HA to the family, but I find that the newer 4-flats body isn’t as nice to hold and am thinking of selling it or trying to trade it (ahem) for an older 3-flats. (The photo includes a G3 for scale, LOL). Thanks KDOG3 for a great thread!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 27, 2009)

Now I won't know if K stands for thousand or Kestrel! :nana:


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 28, 2009)

Z3 Combatlight w/ M2 Bezel 

M2 w/ Z49 & KL-5A 

:devil:


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> Z3 Combatlight w/ M2 Bezel
> 
> M2 w/ Z49 & KL-5A
> 
> :devil:


 
Couple of nice ones. :twothumbs

What type of beam filter is that on the KL5A head?


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 29, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Couple of nice ones. :twothumbs
> 
> What type of beam filter is that on the KL5A head?



It's just a flip up cover that came with a older styled M2 purchased off the MP. I used it to keep the light from rolling (its completely round)!. LOL


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## NoFair (Aug 29, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the quick response.



Looks just like the old F23 diffuser I have (F24 looks just the same) for my C2. Turns my M30W into a M30WF in an instant:thumbsup:

Believe the F70 diffuser fits the M2.

Sverre


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2009)

NoFair said:


> Looks just like the old F23 diffuser I have (F24 looks just the same) for my C2. Turns my M30W into a M30WF in an instant:thumbsup:
> 
> Believe the F70 diffuser fits the M2.
> 
> Sverre


 
SWEET! Thanks!

Looks like my L5 might get a new accessory soon.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 29, 2009)

NoFair said:


> Looks just like the old F23 diffuser I have (F24 looks just the same) for my C2. Turns my M30W into a M30WF in an instant:thumbsup:
> 
> Believe the F70 diffuser fits the M2.
> 
> Sverre



I have both the F23, and F24. The F23 is advertised as a medium beamshaper. The F24 is a full flood. I prefer my F23 because you get a nice wide center beam as well as nice flood. The F24 is mostly all flood. The F23 used with my M30 looks like a KL4 on steroids, with no beam cut off on edges.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 30, 2009)

I would love to have an F23 but I can't find one anywhere that's in stock.

I guess they are not in production any longer. :sigh:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## kurni (Aug 30, 2009)

C2-HA is actually my favourite body but Dereelight pill is dissapionting me; I have to get Malkoff to start using C2-HA again


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)

I love my C2-CJ!
It just sucks because I can't use it!

This is why I have a bored one on the way from ElectronGuru  

The C2 is just awesome!

It has a grip ring, pocket clip, HA... Everything!!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 30, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> This is why I have a bored one on the way from ElectronGuru



Dude, you so have to photograph them together. The CJ + the new darker HA! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Dude, you so have to photograph them together. The CJ + the new darker HA! :thumbsup:



Sounds like a good idea to me! 

:twothumbs


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 30, 2009)

I discovered the ulitmate throw P60 for this light.

Replace the OP reflector in any P60 drop in for an SMO one. I didnt think it would make much difference. boy was i wrong.

Crenshaw


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 30, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> I discovered the ulitmate throw P60 for this light.
> 
> Replace the OP reflector in any P60 drop in for an SMO one. I didnt think it would make much difference. boy was i wrong.
> 
> Crenshaw



Got any recommendations?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)

Beamshots!!!

  

Where did you get a smooth reflector?


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5937

experiment with the focus till you get the beam you want

wow if i had known there'd be THIS much enthusiasm i would have already posted beamshots. Ill get some done when i get home and it gets dark 

another thing, does anyone have a fix for a slightly stiff switch? the one on my C2 takes quite an effort, compared to my other (bk) Z41. It makes a sound, like a sort of, click, not really click, but......:thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 31, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5937
> 
> experiment with the focus till you get the beam you want
> 
> Crenshaw



Nice! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoFair (Aug 31, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I would love to have an F23 but I can't find one anywhere that's in stock.
> 
> I guess they are not in production any longer. :sigh:



Just checked and I got the last one they had when I bought mine:shrug: Sorry bout that.

Sverre


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 31, 2009)

Malkoff on left, The SMO reflector on right

lower exposure








outdoor shot. Sorry about the light pollution. 






Crenshaw


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 31, 2009)

jp2515 said:


>


 
Looks like yer a "Combat light junkie" too...I have a C2/C3/M3/Z2/6Z...another C2 on the way, and combat rings for those that don't have combat grips...nice KL5A head, BTW!:naughty:

Lemme know if you ever wanna get rid of that sweet Z3!!!


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is my lego old M2. I used my new P111C head as it is shock isolating.


----------



## Linger (Sep 4, 2009)

I have news: I just completed a purchase in the market place.
My only Surefire, as C2-HA, is enroute, brand new and bored for 18650.

I look forward to my only Surefire. The form factor, similar to another light I own, is appealing. I think gunmetal is soon to be replaced by HA (natrual) as my favorite finish. And with all the praise about it's fit and finish, and this legion of C2-HA fans I'm coming to join, I suspect it is an excellent choice.

Can I keep it wrapped until dec.25th? Or will I be cursing labour day as another day of wait while the postal carriers rest.

Soon to join your ranks,
Linger.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Here is my lego old M2. I used my new P111C head as it is shock isolating.


 
Wow! That gap is huge! Looks like the head only screws down about half-way.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 4, 2009)

haha yeah. the P111 head is shorter than a normal C2/P style head. But it is shock isolating


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 4, 2009)

a new pic I took of my C2/M2. I left out my L5.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful pic and collection!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Wow! That gap is huge! Looks like the head only screws down about half-way.



Ok I modded my G2 nitrolon head for my P111 weaponlight. so I used the antiroll ring to bridge the gap.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 8, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Ok I modded my G2 nitrolon head for my P111 weaponlight. so I used the antiroll ring to bridge the gap.


 
Sweet! looks nice! I'd love to have one of the old C2's (not to mention a remington one!)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Ok I modded my G2 nitrolon head for my P111 weaponlight. so I used the antiroll ring to bridge the gap.


 
Very nice! That's what I call an M2 the hard way.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

My new Bored C2 with a Moddoo R2 Triple


----------



## edc3 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## angelofwar (Sep 9, 2009)

The mother ship has landed,DR...


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just trying to work out this photo thing - click on this photobucket http:/ to view my C2 HAIII with Malkoff M60 - so sweet!

<a href="http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss255/jimmyjimmy1970/?action=view&current=IMG_1441.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss255/jimmyjimmy1970/IMG_1441.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you guys like??

:naughty:


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 9, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Do you guys like??
> 
> :naughty:



Add another C2 HA to the collection or trade for a bored light. Decisions, decisions. Might add another bored C2 to the collection (with that triple drop in)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

Add another! :devil:

Then another.... then another


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 10, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Add another! :devil:
> 
> Then another.... then another



2 is not enough :devil: needs MORE!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> 20 is not enough :devil: needs MORE!!!


 
Here you go.... fixed your typo for you.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

:naughty:

That's more like it!

:twothumbs


----------



## QtrHorse (Sep 10, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Just trying to work out this photo thing - click on this photobucket http:/ to view my C2 HAIII with Malkoff M60 - so sweet!
> 
> <a href="http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss255/jimmyjimmy1970/?action=view&current=IMG_1441.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss255/jimmyjimmy1970/IMG_1441.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Fixed for you.


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 10, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Here you go.... fixed your typo for you.



20 C2/C3 Centurions? I think I might run out of drop-ins to put inside them all!!Although the thought of owning 20 sure is nice!


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 10, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> 20 C2/C3 Centurions? I think I might run out of drop-ins to put inside them all!!Although the thought of owning 20 sure is nice!




I only have 7 C2s

Taurus
Strider x2
C2-CJ
old centurion
new centurion
L5


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> I only have 7 C2s
> 
> Taurus
> Strider x2
> ...


 
No M2?

For shame.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 10, 2009)

. . .


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 10, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> No M2?
> 
> For shame.




Haha. The striders are M2 centurions. So I have 2x M2s and 5x C2s.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Haha. The striders are M2 centurions. So I have 2x M2s and 5x C2s.


 
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Of all the lights I own, I still love the design of the C2. The well balanced merging of the flat rectangular sides flanked by the cylindrical ends is aesthetically pleasing and comfortable to hold.

Even though the C3 gives more options, especially with an A19 extender, I still like the compact, high tech look of the stock C2.

The silver "satin" and the orange ones are very cool as well. Lucky connected dudes.

The jungle camo version looks really nice. Can't seem to find them though.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 13, 2009)

EV_007 said:


> The jungle camo version looks really nice. Can't seem to find them though.



That is because they are quite a rare item :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2009)

EV_007 said:


> The silver "satin" and the orange ones are very cool as well. Lucky connected dudes.


 
The silver satin ones are called Gunmetal. Those aren't so rare. In fact the E2E and 6P models are still made in that finish. An E2E or E1E with a tear-drop bezel is a bit rare. Even rarer still is the Gunmetal C2. (Even Al says those were never made by Surefire. I've seen one in a firearms article. But not sure if it was a very limited run, or perhaps someone took a black C2 and removed the finish from it).

Orange is quite rare. Even the non-production, orange-dyed, G2s are rare as well.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 13, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> An E2E or E1E with a tear-drop bezel is a bit rare.




Like this?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Like this?. . .


 
Yes, just like that. The current E2E w/ Gunmetal finish uses the current head design.

*(Showoff) :huh:*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 13, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> *(Showoff) :huh:*



:nana:


:naughty:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice E1e-SG DimeRazorback!:twothumbs


The C2/M2/L5 bodies are some of the most attractive IMO.oo:

I sold off a large portion of my collection, but the C2/M2 collection has remained..

I just can't get myself to sell them....yet.

I still need an orange one, and I too have never seen or heard of an SG C2/M2.:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I still need an orange one, and I too have never seen or heard of an SG C2/M2.:thinking:


 
The picture of the one I saw was a stock C2 with that finish. If it was one that was bare aluminum, with the black Type II finish removed; whoever did it had done a very thorough job. (Saw the pic a few months before I joined CPF).

It's my one and only Holy Grail of Surefire lights. (Normally, I'm not to interested in the Uber rare Surefire models).

It might exist. Some CPFers doubt that the Black Dorcy AAA model (without the fish-eye optic) ever existed. Some haven't even seen a pic of it. I actually own one. So it's real. . . And I'm going to try to find a Satin Gunmetal C2. Cause it _might _be real.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 14, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Even the non-production, orange-dyed, G2s are rare as well.



Sounds like a challenge to me...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me...


 
Go for it! :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 14, 2009)

Monocrom,

Could it have been a Z2 Combatlight -SG? ....Maybe?..

Like this one?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> Could it have been a Z2 Combatlight -SG? ....Maybe?..
> 
> Like this one?. . .


 
Nope, it was definitely a C2. I remember that clearly because the article helped to convince me to get a C2 of my own. (My very first Surefire at the time). I remember clearly selecting a black C2 since it seemed much more practical than the Satin Gunmetal version. Bought a black C2, never even tried to locate one with the other finish.


----------



## nautilus1950 (Sep 15, 2009)

C2 with SW02 = awesome


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 15, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Nice E1e-SG DimeRazorback!:twothumbs
> 
> 
> The C2/M2/L5 bodies are some of the most attractive IMO.oo:
> ...


 That C2 Elite is AWESOME, DaFab! Do you have any more close-ups of it? Did you trim down the rubber ring, or did it come like that? it looks like an older model for sure, or maybe even a rare prototype...never seen one.


----------



## Search (Sep 15, 2009)

When I do a search for the C2 all I get on the first few pages is every page of this thread so I'll just ask here. I can't read every post because I don't have the time so if it's been said, oh well.

For anyone who owns, or has held, a Z2 and a C2 I have a question:

Does the smaller ring on the C2 hinder the ability to hold the light like a syringe? Is it still as secure as using the Z2?

I needed a duty light and want an 18650 + M30 but I'm not sure if the Z2 is a good candidate to be bored yet.


----------



## kurni (Sep 15, 2009)

This thread is a bit freaky...

I just realised that everybody here is perving at a particular object...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2009)

Search said:


> For anyone who owns, or has held, a Z2 and a C2 I have a question:
> 
> Does the smaller ring on the C2 hinder the ability to hold the light like a syringe? Is it still as secure as using the Z2?
> 
> I needed a duty light and want an 18650 + M30 but I'm not sure if the Z2 is a good candidate to be bored yet.


 
It's more secure. The grip-ring might be a bit smaller, but it's more dense. On Surefire's Z-series, I found the grip-rings to be too soft when really bearing down on them; using the lights as a syringe. With the C2, the flats also help quite a bit. Grab it like a syringe, white-knuckle it, and it's amazing how secure it is in your palm. 

Just not enough aluminum at the thinnest section of the body to bore out a Z2 for use with an 18650. Should be no problem with a C2.

Only ever heard of one CPFer successfully boring out a Z model. It was a 9Z bored out for use with 2x18500 cells. Wasn't a total success. Check out the post in the link.

LINK: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3073192&postcount=34


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> It's more secure.



Yea, the C is solidity, the Z is agility. Speaking in personalities, the Z wants to move then turn again. The C wants to hold fast and plow through.

In terms of your duties, will this light be frequently redirected?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Just not enough aluminum at the thinnest section of the body to bore out a Z2 for use with an 18650. Should be no problem with a C2.


 
I'll be doing a beat test of a Z2 bored for 18650 next week. I will be sure to let folks know what happens.

If he dies, he dies.  The 9P bored out is still very strong!


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 16, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> The C2/C3/M2 stlye lights are some of my favorite lights!
> 
> Since I am getting all the lights in order for the lower michigan get-together tomorrow, I figured I'd join in the fun of this great thread and took some pics.
> 
> Heres all mine in various forms..



Tim, 

The one the further right (not the kt1 head), which turbohead is that? Did you put incan or LED drop in? That's a sweet setup ... care to explain more? 

I already have two C2s (black and HA) and probably these two lights cost the most in terms of $$$ in the aftermarket ... clicky tailcaps, drop ins, titanium bezels, UCL lens, 18650 boring, etc, and now I see this?!? Man, it's going to be some more hurting to my wallet.

I must say, my C2s are the two lights I love most. Sure, I buy other lights and play with them for weeks and months at a time, but once I get tired of the new ones, I go back to my C2s.


----------



## Search (Sep 16, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Yea, the C is solidity, the Z is agility. Speaking in personalities, the Z wants to move then turn again. The C wants to hold fast and plow through.
> 
> In terms of your duties, will this light be frequently redirected?



Not sure what you mean but soon I will be an official Reserve Officer trying to go full time. So it will be on the street. If that answers your question.

I think I have found what I needed.

A secure light that appears to be more comfortable when held normally and like a syringe.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 16, 2009)

Search said:


> Not sure what you mean



I'm finding the difference is r e a l l y tough to describe. They are both very good in general and each is just slightly better than the other for specific jobs. The Z2 was built for the syringe hold, so its the best at it. Meanwhile, the standard grip is more solid with the C2. Do you want a specialist (Z2) or a generalist (C2)?

Put another way: will the clip get in the way or be an asset?


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 16, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm finding the difference is r e a l l y tough to describe. They are both very good in general and each is just slightly better than the other for specific jobs. The Z2 was built for the syringe hold, so its the best at it. Meanwhile, the standard grip is more solid with the C2. Do you want a specialist (Z2) or a generalist (C2)?
> 
> Put another way: will the clip get in the way or be an asset?


 
After my trip to Iraq, the clip on the C2 proved to be a VERY valuable asset, as I could easily anchor my C2 to my body armour (or anything with molle webbing). I would only carry the Z2 as a LEO...unless I was swat and had to vear a vest 50% of the time or more. My C2 was the ONLY light I could comfortably carry over there.


----------



## Search (Sep 17, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm finding the difference is r e a l l y tough to describe. They are both very good in general and each is just slightly better than the other for specific jobs. The Z2 was built for the syringe hold, so its the best at it. Meanwhile, the standard grip is more solid with the C2. Do you want a specialist (Z2) or a generalist (C2)?
> 
> Put another way: will the clip get in the way or be an asset?



I plan to buy your light which doesn't come with a clip and I'm not buying it so it isn't a concern.

I have really enjoyed using a flashlight with syringe grip when paired with a handgun but can just as easily be as effective, and comfortable, holding it in other ways.

It isn't going to be a light only held like a syringe which make me reconsider the Z2 once I got to thinking about it. That led me to your thread with the C2.

I would be looking for something in the middle. Something that has a good, solid grip when held like a syringe, but can be just as comfortable when not held like one. Again, this led me to the C2.

Y'all have more than answered my question.

I started that thread about boring a Z2 then realized I really needed, or wanted, a C2.

I don't doubt the Z2 is solid, but the C2 has a very strong reputation for being a well built light in many aspects anyway. Plus, owning one will just make me a really happy person


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 17, 2009)

Search said:


> I started that thread about boring a Z2 then realized I really needed, or wanted, a C2.
> 
> I don't doubt the Z2 is solid, but the C2 has a very strong reputation for being a well built light in many aspects anyway. Plus, owning one will just make me a really happy person


:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Im one light closer to matching Dafab. my C2 Emerson in HA-BLK

So far im matched with:

C2
C2-CJ
C2 Taurus
L5
M2 Strider
C2 Emerson
(I dont think Dafab has an old crosshairs SF Centurion, but he has a bunch of other C2s that I dont have haha)


----------



## Search (Sep 20, 2009)

Search said:


> I plan to buy your light which doesn't come with a clip and I'm not buying it so it isn't a concern.



To correct that statement. It does come with the clip. It doesn't come with the lanyard and lanyard ring.

I do plan on using the clip if anyone cares


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 27, 2009)

A pic I took of the line up.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently bought a C2-BK which i love, and im considering buying another in HA. lovecpf


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 27, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> I recently bought a C2-BK which i love, and im considering buying another in HA. lovecpf



Go for gold. Get a C2 HA-BK haha.


----------



## willrx (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice camera work Solscud.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 28, 2009)

The C2-HA is my favourite and only EDC, its running a generic single mode Cree Q5 drop-in powered by a AW Protected 17670 and a Z58 forward clickie. It absolutely hoses my colleagues' Xenon 3C Maglites and Pelican SabreLite 2000s for output and throw, even in rain and fog! I get tired and wary of my colleagues always asking to borrow my C2... so afraid I'll never get it back!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 29, 2009)

This just in...

The latest batch of C2-HA's is slightly lighter than the last, with just a hint - of green.

Sorry, not enough time with them now for pics!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 29, 2009)

oo:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Oct 1, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Go for gold. Get a C2 HA-BK haha.



Oh i wish  but im fond of the Natural HA too :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 1, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> This just in...
> 
> The latest batch of C2-HA's is slightly lighter than the last, with just a hint - of green.
> 
> Sorry, not enough time with them now for pics!


 
...back to the old school ano, huh? I wish they'd get another batch of the gold/bronze one's...those are knida nice too.


----------



## maxpower419 (Oct 1, 2009)

I just fell in love with this light myself! a couple questions tho...

Is there a cell extender for the c2? if so whats it called, and what battery configuration does this allow me?

found the answer on this one...

Thanks guys, will post pics soon...

-Ryan


----------



## divine (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my humble collection.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

Very humble, and very nice!

:twothumbs


----------



## divine (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

What Malkoff is in your Natural C2??

I forgot to ask


----------



## divine (Oct 1, 2009)

Me? I have a M60 in mine.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

Good choice :thumbsup:


You should get an M60W for your black one :naughty:


----------



## Search (Oct 1, 2009)

SHHH until I get mine. The expense is killing me


----------



## divine (Oct 2, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Good choice :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> You should get an M60W for your black one :naughty:


I think I got the M60 back when M60 was the only choice. Even my most recent Malkoff drop-in purchase... was before Warm was an option.

I am thinking about an M30W because the black one is bored.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 2, 2009)

Get the M30W then :devil:

P.s Sorry Search.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 2, 2009)

C2-BK enroute...should be here tomorrow :devil:...I'll post some pic's of it with it brothers and my Benchmade auto...got an FM34 waiting to go on it as well...or maybe an FM35???


----------



## DM51 (Oct 3, 2009)

Continued...


----------

